# الآلام والأمراض المهنية



## ahmedzhelmy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]الآلام الناتجة عن استخدام الحاسب الآلي[/font]


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*الآلام والأمراض المهنية 2*

الآلام والأمراض المهنية
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]الآلام الناتجة عن استخدام الحاسب الآلي[/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]هذا البحث [/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]من كتاب / الصـحة المهنــية [/font][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]للمؤلف د. أحمد زكي حلمي[/font]
* * * * * * * * * * * *​m

الآلام والأمراض المهنية هي التي تحدث للعاملين بالمجالات الصناعية المختلفة من خلال مزاولتهم مهن معينة في فترات زمنية ، قد تطول هذه الفترات أو تقصر ، حيث تظهر هذه الأمرض التي تتناسب مع طبيعة ذلك العمل ، وعلى سبيل المثال الآلام التي تحدث للشباب ولكبار السن .. وأنا واحد منهم ، وذلك من خلال الجلوس لفترات طويلة أما الحاسب الآلي (الكمبيوتر) قد تصل إلى 6 ـ 10 ساعات يومياً . 
والوقاية من أمراض المهنية ومن إصابات العمل المحتمل حدوثها ، تعني حماية العاملـين بالمجال الصناعي من الحوادث والأمراض الناتجة عن العوامل المختلفة ( الطبيعية ـ الكيميائية ـ الكهربائية ـ الميكانيكية ....... وغيرها ) ، كما تعني تعريفهم المحافظة على صحتهم .
والهدف من دراسة هذا الموضوع هو التعرف على الأسباب الأساسية التي تؤثر على العاملين بالتخصصات الصناعية المختلفة ، من حـيث الأمراض الناتجة عن المهنة ، أو من خلال حوادث العمل والتعرف علي طرق الوقاية منها ، والطرق الأولية لإسعافها .


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الشرح المميز


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيّمة والمفيدة


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ja'far abu shaikha قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيّمة والمفيدة


تستحق الشكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز الأستاذ المهندس / غسان خليل 
 مشرف قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية .. بملتقى المهندسين العرب
كل عام وحضرتك وجميع العاملين بالمنتدى بخير بمناسبة قرب قدوم عيد الفطر المبارك .. أعاده الله عليكم وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات.
 وبعــد ،، 
أعرفك بأنني سبق أن شاركت بموضع بعنوان [ الآلام والأمراض المهنية .. (الآلام الناتجة عن استخدام الحاسب الآلي (الكمبيوتر) ].
وقد أخطأت ووضعت مقدمة هذا الموضوع بنفس العنوان مرة أخرى بإضافة رقم 2 .. 
أي بعنوان / الآلام والأمراض المهنية 2 ، والبعض يقرأ هذه المقدمة ويعتبرها بأنها هي موضوع المشاركة الأساسية، لذلك أرجو التكرم بإلغائها. حتى لا يحدث إرتباك للقارئ. 
 مع تحياتي وإحترامي .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
أخوكم​د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## ابو مصعب المصرى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

*جدول الأمراض المهنية*

*جدول الأمراض المهنية *​*أولاً ـ الأمراض المهنية الناجمة عن عوامل كيميائية:*
*آ ـ العناصر:*
*

**مسلسل*​*نـوع المرض*​*العمليات أو الأعمال المسببة لهذا المرض*​*1 ـ*​*التسمم بالرصاص*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك تداول الخامات المحتوية على الرصاص وصب الرصاص القديم والزنك القديم (الخردة).. العمل في صناعة مركبات الرصاص وصهر الرصاص، تحضير واستعمال ميناء الخزف المحتوية على الرصاص، التلميع بواسطة برادة الرصاص أو المساحيق المحتوية على الرصاص تحضير واستعمال البويات أو الألوان أو الدهانات المحتوية على الرصاص وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
*2 ـ*​*التسمم بالزئبق*​كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه، ويشمل ذلك العمل في صناعة مركبات الزئبق وصناعة آلات المعامل والمقاييس الزئبقية وتحضير المادة الخام في صناعة القبعات وعمليات التذهيب واستخراج الذهب وصناعة المفرقعات الزئبقية.
*3 ـ*​*التسمم بالكادميوم*​التعرض لأبخرة وغبار الكادميوم
أعمال الخلائط المعدنية
المدخرات القلوية
الأصبغة
المفاعلات الذرية
دخان الكادميوم المسخن
أعمال التغليف الواقي به
*4 ـ*​*التسمم بالانتموان*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الانتموان أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الانتموان أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
*5 ـ*​*التسمم بالمنغنيز*​كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول المنغنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار المنغنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك العمل في استخراج أو تحضير المنغنيز أو مركباته وطحنها وتعبئتها.,أو مركباته أو الموا
*6 ـ*​*التسمم بالكروم*​كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو توليد أو استعمال أو تداول الكروم أو حمص الكروميك أو كرومات أو بيكرومات الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم أو الزنك أو أي مادة تحتوي عليها.
*7 ـ*​*التسمم بالنيكل*​كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو توليد أو استعمال أو تداول النيكل أو مركباته أو أي مادة تحتوي على النيكل أو مركباته ويشمل ذلك التعرض لغبار كربونيل النيكل.
*8 ـ*​*التسمم بالبلاتين*​العمليات الكيميائية الوسيطية
عمليات التفحيم
العمل في مصافي البترول
صناعة حمض الكبريت وحمض الآزوت
صناعة الخلائط
*9 ـ*​*التسمم بالفاناديوم*​عمليات الصناعات الكيميائية
صناعة الخلائط الفولاذية السريعة
صناعة حمض الكبريت وبلاماء حمض الفتاليك
الصناعات البتروكيميائية
أعمال الطلاء والتصوير والدهانات والأصبغة
*10 ـ*​*التسمم بالبريليوم*​الأعمال التي يتعرض بها العمال لاستنشاق غبار البريليوم أو أملاحه مثل (طحن البريل) تحضير أملاح البيريليوم ومركباته صناعة أنابيب الفلورنسيت والخلائط المعدنية وصناعة البورسلين التي تستعمل فيها أملاح البيريليوم.
*11 ـ*​*التسمم بالفضة*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الفضة أو مركباتها أو أملاحها أو المواد المحتوية عليها ويشمل ذلك أعمال الطلي بالفضة وصناعة الخلائط النحاسية وصناعة حمض الخل الاستعمالات السنية للفضة صناعة الالدهيدات النقية.
*12 ـ*​*التسمم بالثاليوم*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الثاليوم أو مركباته أو أملاحه أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشكل ذلك صناعة السموم القاتلة للحشرات والفئران وصناعة الزجاج القاسي وفي صناعة الخلايا الضوئية الحساسة.
*13 ـ*​*التسمم بالتوتياء*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال التوتياء أو مركباتها ويشمل ذلك أعمال الغلفنة للفولاذ والحديد وعمليات طلاء وحماية قواعد السفن والخزانات تحت الأرض، صناعة صفائح التوتياء للأسقف صناعة البطاريات الجافة صناعة الخلائط المعدنية، صناعة الأصبغة والدهانات.
*14 ـ*​*التسمم بالقصدير*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال القصدير أو مركباته ويشمل ذلك عمليات تفضيض المرايا صناعة ورق تغليف السجائر والشوكولا والصابون، الصناعات الدوائية صناعة أدوات التجميل، عمليات تغليف المعاون به عمليات وصناعة الكونسروة وتعبئة المشروبات صناعة الخلائط المعدنية.
*15 ـ*​*التسمم بالنحاس*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال النحاس أو مركباته الصناعات الكهربائية، صناعة الأدوات المنـزلية، الأدوات الكيميائية والصيدلانية، صناعة خلائط النحاس.
*16 ـ*​*التسمم بالألمنيوم*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال الألمنيوم أو مركباته صناعات خلائط الألمنيوم، صناعة الأسلاك والكابلات المطاحن الدوارة، استعمال الشكل النهائي للألمنيوم في أعمال البناء، استعمال صفائح الألمنيوم في الصناعات الغذائية، استعمال ورق الألمنيوم في التعليب.
*17ـ*​*التسمم بالزرنيخ*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار وأبخرة الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك العمليات التي يتولد فيها الزرنيخ أو مركباته وكذلك العمل في انتاج وصناعة الزرنيخ ومركباته.
*18 ـ*​*التسمم بالفوسفور*​أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الفوسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار وأبخرة الفوسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
*19 ـ*​*التسمم بالكبريت وأكاسيده*​كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الكبريت أو مركباته أو أكاسيده أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو غاز الكبريت أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك التعرض للمركبات الغازية وغير الغازية للكبريت.​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

حوادث العمل وامراض المهنة وسبل الوقاية منهما


تشيع حوادث العمل في المناطق الصناعية الاسرائيلية في الضفة الغربية منها الخفيفة والخطيرة. ومن اسبابها التي تتعلق باهمال اصحاب المصانع من خلال عدم الحفاظ على بيئة عمل سليمة واهمال الات المعطلة وعدم ارشاد العمال وتعريفهم بمخاطر المواد والات التي يتعاملون معها. 
وتبين من استطلاع للعمال الفلسطينيين في المستوطنات اجرته جمعية عنوان العامل الى ان اغلبية المصانع في المستوطنات والمناطق االصناعية الاسرائيلية تعاني من عدم وجود جهات رسمية فعالة لمراقبة ظروف العمل، كما ان معظم العمال لم يتعرضوا لاي فحص طبي طيلة سنوات من عملهم. 

اسباب اصابات العمل
ويعتبر إهمال العمال من الأسباب الرئيسية لوقوع حوادث العمل حيث أدى سقوط إحدى القطع المعدنية على قدم احد العمال بسبب اهمالة في احد المصانع الى إصابته في قدمه وكان بالإمكان نفادي الحادث لو انتعل هذا العامل أحذية وقاية. وايضا قلة خبرة العمال تعتبر من الأسباب التي تسبب حوادث العمل المتكررة وخاصة عند الطلب منهم تشغيل آلات ليس لديهم الخبرة عن كيفية تشغيلها وعدم إعطائهم معلومات عن مخاطر هذه الآلة أو تلك. 

قلة الصيانة للآلات وخاصة الدوائر الكهربائية والأسلاك التي تصبح مكشوفة مشكلتا خطرا على العاملين حولها بالإضافة إلي عدم فحص هذه الآلات لتأكد من كونها آمنة بعد عدد معين من ساعات العمل من قبل العمال وهذا ايضا سبب لحوادث العمل. 
ويعتبر مكان العمل وطبيعة هندسته هي من الأمور التي لها دور في حدوث إصابات العمل وخاصة إصابات العمل نتيجة الحريق فالمكان المكتظ بالمواد القابلة للاشتعال وعدم وجود مخارج طوارئ تشكل بمجملها خطرا على حياة العمال مثل مشاغل الخياطة وخاصة احد المصانع الإسرائيلية قرب سلفيت حيث أن ظروف عمل العاملات خطيرة جدا لعدم توفر مخارج طوارئ ووجود كل الظروف التي تساعد على اشتعال النار. 

عامل اخر يؤدي الى الاصابات هو وسائل الوقاية وهي متعددة لها مواصفاتها لتناسب طبيعة كل عمل, توفر ظروف عمل أكثر أمنا وتحمي الإنسان من المخاطر التي تفرضها طبيعة عملهم ونوعية المواد التي يتعاملون معها. 
وهناك عدة انواع من وسائل الوقاية منها الخاصة بالجهاز التنفسي, وهي بالأساس تعمل على منع دخول المواد والغازات والغبار إليه. مثل:
• الكمامات العادية: وهي مكونة مادة قطنية تمنع دخول فقط الغبار ولا تمنع دخول المواد الغازية 
• الكمامات المزودة بفلاتر خاصة تناسب الغازات المراد منع دخولها إلى الجسم وبعضها يحتوي على مواد تتفاعل مع الغازات الضارة وبالتالي يكون الهواء نقي . في احد المصانع في منطقة طولكرم الصناعية يتعامل العمال بشكل مباشر مع مخلفات غاز المثيل بروميد وهذا الغاز من الغازات القاتلة للإنسان حيث لا يعطى للعمال سوى بعض الكمامات القطنية التي لا تمنع دخل هذا الغاز إلى الجسم . 
• الأحذية وهي من اجل الحفاظ على سلامة القدمين وتمنع التزحلق في ظروف عمل معينة .
• الخوذات ونظارات الوقاية لحماية الرأس والوجه والعينين من سقوط الأجسام المختلفة. 
• اللباس فنالك لباس خاص لبعض المهن منها ضد الحريق والحرارة العالية كما هو الحال في المصانع التي تتعامل مع اللحام, وهذا اللباس يجب أن لا يكون فضفاضا يعلق بالماكينات الدوارة مسببا حادثا صعبا. ومنها اللباس الخاص والمقاوم للمواد الكيماوية يمنع تسربها للجسم. 

امراض المهنة
وفي بعض الاحيان لا يصاب العامل باصابة عمل مباشرة في مكان عمله، الا انه عرضة للاصابة بامراض المهنة ان لم يقم بمعالجة نفسه واتباع طرق الوقاية اللازمة بل والمطالبة بها في مصنعه. ويتعتبر مرض المهنة ناتجا لظروف عمل معينة تؤدي في مرحلة ما إلى حدوث هذا المرض. مثلا:
§ أمراض الجهاز التنفسي , وسببها هو استنشاق متواصل سواء للغبار أو الغازات المختلفة واهم هذه الأمراض الربو. ان العمال الذين يتعرضون بشكل مستمر للغبار والغازات المختلفة دون حماية معرضون للإصابة بهذا المرض. وأيضا سرطان الرئة 
أمراض§ الجهاز السمعي: وهي نتيجة تعرض الإنسان للضجيج المتواصل, حيث يصاب في المرحلة الأولى بطنطنة الأذن ومن ثم ضعف متواصل للسمع بالإضافة إلى بعض الأمراض خاصة التهاب الأذن نتيجة الغبار والغازات الأخرى وأيضا الدوخة الناتجة بسبب التهاب الأذن الوسطى.
أمراض العامود الفقاري والأطراف: وهي نتيجة إما حمل الأشياء الثقيلة§ نسبيا أو بسبب العمل لساعات طويل وقوفا أو جلوسا وهذا حال العاملات في مشاغل الخياطة ومن أسباب هذه الأمراض أيضا التعرض المستمر للبرد أو الحرارة العالية ففي منطقة بركان الصناعية هنالك مصنع مواد غذائية يتعرض عمالة لفترات طويلة للبرد وأغلبية العمال لديهم آلام في الأطراف والعامود الفقاري. ومن هذه الأمراض الروماتيزم الغضروف . 
أمراض العيون: ضعف النظر هي من الأمراض الأكثر شيوعا§ لدى عمال لحام المعادن لعدم استخدام النظارات المناسبة بالإضافة إلى مرض التهاب العين نتيجة التعرض للغبار والغازات. 
التوتر العصبي: إن العمل المتواصل ضمن§ ظروف عمل سيئة وأجور متدنية وعدم إمكانية تلبية طلبات المشغلين لصعوبتها تؤدي بالضرورة إلي الإصابة بهذا المرض . 
تسمم الرصاص : إن أغلبية مواد الدهان§ تحتوي على مادة الرصاص وهي مادة سامة للإنسان والعمال الذين يعملون في صناعة الدهان أو في ورش الدهان دون استخدام وسائل الوقاية كالكمامات المفلترة معرضون للإصابة بهذا المرض. وهناك أكثر من 15 مصنعا في المناطق الصناعية في شمال الضفة الغربية تستخدم الدهان في منتجاتها وكلها لا توفر وسائل الوقاية الصحيحة. 
حساسية§ الجلد : وهذا نتيجة ملامسة بعض المواد الكيماوية للجلد أو دخولها إلى لجسم وتظهر أعراضها على الجلد. 

ولكن كيف يمكن للعامل حماية نفسه وحماية زملائه في العمل؟ 
 تنفيذ التعليمات والإرشادات أثناء ممارسة العمل§ 
§ إجراء الفحوص الطبية قبل وأثناء العمل . 
العمل على إزالة مسببات الحوادث§ وتقليل الأخطار 
استخدام كل وسائل الوقاية المتوفرة والبحث المستمر عن المناسب§ لطبيعة كل مهنة . 
الإبلاغ عن أي ظاهرة خطرة في محيط العمل.§
عدم تناول§ الطعام في مكان العمل . 
المشاركة في برامج إرشادية وتوعية والعمل على تطوير§ المعرفة الذاتية.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

حوادث العمل وامراض المهنة وسبل الوقاية منهما


تشيع حوادث العمل في المناطق الصناعية الخفيفة والخطيرة. ومن اسبابها التي تتعلق باهمال اصحاب المصانع من خلال عدم الحفاظ على بيئة عمل سليمة واهمال الات المعطلة وعدم ارشاد العمال وتعريفهم بمخاطر المواد والات التي يتعاملون معها. 
وتبين من استطلاع للعمال الفلسطينيين في المستوطنات اجرته جمعية عنوان العامل الى ان اغلبية المصانع في المستوطنات والمناطق االصناعية الاسرائيلية تعاني من عدم وجود جهات رسمية فعالة لمراقبة ظروف العمل، كما ان معظم العمال لم يتعرضوا لاي فحص طبي طيلة سنوات من عملهم. 

اسباب اصابات العمل
ويعتبر إهمال العمال من الأسباب الرئيسية لوقوع حوادث العمل حيث أدى سقوط إحدى القطع المعدنية على قدم احد العمال بسبب اهمالة في احد المصانع الى إصابته في قدمه وكان بالإمكان نفادي الحادث لو انتعل هذا العامل أحذية وقاية. وايضا قلة خبرة العمال تعتبر من الأسباب التي تسبب حوادث العمل المتكررة وخاصة عند الطلب منهم تشغيل آلات ليس لديهم الخبرة عن كيفية تشغيلها وعدم إعطائهم معلومات عن مخاطر هذه الآلة أو تلك. 

قلة الصيانة للآلات وخاصة الدوائر الكهربائية والأسلاك التي تصبح مكشوفة مشكلتا خطرا على العاملين حولها بالإضافة إلي عدم فحص هذه الآلات لتأكد من كونها آمنة بعد عدد معين من ساعات العمل من قبل العمال وهذا ايضا سبب لحوادث العمل. 
ويعتبر مكان العمل وطبيعة هندسته هي من الأمور التي لها دور في حدوث إصابات العمل وخاصة إصابات العمل نتيجة الحريق فالمكان المكتظ بالمواد القابلة للاشتعال وعدم وجود مخارج طوارئ تشكل بمجملها خطرا على حياة العمال مثل مشاغل الخياطة وخاصة احد المصانع الإسرائيلية قرب سلفيت حيث أن ظروف عمل العاملات خطيرة جدا لعدم توفر مخارج طوارئ ووجود كل الظروف التي تساعد على اشتعال النار. 

عامل اخر يؤدي الى الاصابات هو وسائل الوقاية وهي متعددة لها مواصفاتها لتناسب طبيعة كل عمل, توفر ظروف عمل أكثر أمنا وتحمي الإنسان من المخاطر التي تفرضها طبيعة عملهم ونوعية المواد التي يتعاملون معها. 
وهناك عدة انواع من وسائل الوقاية منها الخاصة بالجهاز التنفسي, وهي بالأساس تعمل على منع دخول المواد والغازات والغبار إليه. مثل:
• الكمامات العادية: وهي مكونة مادة قطنية تمنع دخول فقط الغبار ولا تمنع دخول المواد الغازية 
• الكمامات المزودة بفلاتر خاصة تناسب الغازات المراد منع دخولها إلى الجسم وبعضها يحتوي على مواد تتفاعل مع الغازات الضارة وبالتالي يكون الهواء نقي . في احد المصانع في منطقة طولكرم الصناعية يتعامل العمال بشكل مباشر مع مخلفات غاز المثيل بروميد وهذا الغاز من الغازات القاتلة للإنسان حيث لا يعطى للعمال سوى بعض الكمامات القطنية التي لا تمنع دخل هذا الغاز إلى الجسم . 
• الأحذية وهي من اجل الحفاظ على سلامة القدمين وتمنع التزحلق في ظروف عمل معينة .
• الخوذات ونظارات الوقاية لحماية الرأس والوجه والعينين من سقوط الأجسام المختلفة. 
• اللباس فنالك لباس خاص لبعض المهن منها ضد الحريق والحرارة العالية كما هو الحال في المصانع التي تتعامل مع اللحام, وهذا اللباس يجب أن لا يكون فضفاضا يعلق بالماكينات الدوارة مسببا حادثا صعبا. ومنها اللباس الخاص والمقاوم للمواد الكيماوية يمنع تسربها للجسم. 

امراض المهنة
وفي بعض الاحيان لا يصاب العامل باصابة عمل مباشرة في مكان عمله، الا انه عرضة للاصابة بامراض المهنة ان لم يقم بمعالجة نفسه واتباع طرق الوقاية اللازمة بل والمطالبة بها في مصنعه. ويتعتبر مرض المهنة ناتجا لظروف عمل معينة تؤدي في مرحلة ما إلى حدوث هذا المرض. مثلا:
§ أمراض الجهاز التنفسي , وسببها هو استنشاق متواصل سواء للغبار أو الغازات المختلفة واهم هذه الأمراض الربو. ان العمال الذين يتعرضون بشكل مستمر للغبار والغازات المختلفة دون حماية معرضون للإصابة بهذا المرض. وأيضا سرطان الرئة 
أمراض§ الجهاز السمعي: وهي نتيجة تعرض الإنسان للضجيج المتواصل, حيث يصاب في المرحلة الأولى بطنطنة الأذن ومن ثم ضعف متواصل للسمع بالإضافة إلى بعض الأمراض خاصة التهاب الأذن نتيجة الغبار والغازات الأخرى وأيضا الدوخة الناتجة بسبب التهاب الأذن الوسطى.
أمراض العامود الفقاري والأطراف: وهي نتيجة إما حمل الأشياء الثقيلة§ نسبيا أو بسبب العمل لساعات طويل وقوفا أو جلوسا وهذا حال العاملات في مشاغل الخياطة ومن أسباب هذه الأمراض أيضا التعرض المستمر للبرد أو الحرارة العالية ففي منطقة بركان الصناعية هنالك مصنع مواد غذائية يتعرض عمالة لفترات طويلة للبرد وأغلبية العمال لديهم آلام في الأطراف والعامود الفقاري. ومن هذه الأمراض الروماتيزم الغضروف . 
أمراض العيون: ضعف النظر هي من الأمراض الأكثر شيوعا§ لدى عمال لحام المعادن لعدم استخدام النظارات المناسبة بالإضافة إلى مرض التهاب العين نتيجة التعرض للغبار والغازات. 
التوتر العصبي: إن العمل المتواصل ضمن§ ظروف عمل سيئة وأجور متدنية وعدم إمكانية تلبية طلبات المشغلين لصعوبتها تؤدي بالضرورة إلي الإصابة بهذا المرض . 
تسمم الرصاص : إن أغلبية مواد الدهان§ تحتوي على مادة الرصاص وهي مادة سامة للإنسان والعمال الذين يعملون في صناعة الدهان أو في ورش الدهان دون استخدام وسائل الوقاية كالكمامات المفلترة معرضون للإصابة بهذا المرض. وهناك أكثر من 15 مصنعا في المناطق الصناعية في شمال الضفة الغربية تستخدم الدهان في منتجاتها وكلها لا توفر وسائل الوقاية الصحيحة. 
حساسية§ الجلد : وهذا نتيجة ملامسة بعض المواد الكيماوية للجلد أو دخولها إلى لجسم وتظهر أعراضها على الجلد. 

ولكن كيف يمكن للعامل حماية نفسه وحماية زملائه في العمل؟ 
تنفيذ التعليمات والإرشادات أثناء ممارسة العمل§
§ إجراء الفحوص الطبية قبل وأثناء العمل . 
العمل على إزالة مسببات الحوادث§ وتقليل الأخطار 
استخدام كل وسائل الوقاية المتوفرة والبحث المستمر عن المناسب§ لطبيعة كل مهنة . 
الإبلاغ عن أي ظاهرة خطرة في محيط العمل.§
عدم تناول§ الطعام في مكان العمل . 
المشاركة في برامج إرشادية وتوعية والعمل على تطوير§ المعرفة الذاتية. 


فرقد الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

الصحة المهنية​العلاقة بين العمل والصحة:
تهدف الصحة المهنية إلى تقديم الرعاية الصحية للعاملين في المهن المختلفة حتى يتمتعوا بأقصى قدر من الكفاءة البدنية والنفسية والاجتماعية .
ويتم ذلك عن طريق الوقاية من الأمراض والكشف المبكر عن الأمراض التي تصعب الوقاية منها والعمل على تعزيز صحة العاملين ،ولتحقيق هذه الأهداف يتم تقسيم أنشطة الصحة المهنية إلى قسمين رئيسيين هما:
الطب المهني : 
ويهدف الطب المهني لدراسة تأثير العمل على الصحة وتأثير صحة العاملين على كفاءة وأداء العاملين 
أ- تأثير العمل على الصحة :
 يتعرض العاملين في المرافق المختلفة إلى العديد من الإصابات بالأمراض الشائعة بالإضافة إلى أنهم يتعرضون أيضا لإصابات بأمراض خاصة بالعمل ,توجد ثلاث مجموعات من هذه الأمراض :

*الأمراض المهنية: *وهي الأمراض التي تنشأ بسبب المهنة والتي تظهر أثناء فترة العمل فمثلا قد يصاب العاملين بالمستشفيات بالأمراض الصدرية والتدرن الرئوي نتيجة لاحتكاكهم بالمرضى ويعتبر في هذه الحالة مرضا مهنيا .

*الأمراض المتعلقة بالعمل:* وهي مجموعة من الأمراض متعددة الأسباب وتساهم طبيعة العمل بشكل كبير في إحداثها مثل مرض ضغط الدم ، عليه تجد أن هذه الأمراض تنتشر بين العاملين في المهن الإدارية العليا و الوظائف ذات العمل الذهني أكثر من غيرهم .

*الإصابات المهنية: *قد يتعرض بعض العاملين إلى حوادث مما ينتج عنه إصابات مثل الجروح والكسور والوخز والحروق وتعتبر كلها إصابات مهنية ويعاملوا كالمرضى المهنيين من الناحية القانونية.​ 
ب- تأثير الصحة على كفاءة وأداء العاملين:
نظرا للتعامل الدائم للأشخاص العاملين بالمرافق الصحية مع المواد المعدية والخطرة فتجد أن هؤلاء الأشخاص عرضة لإصابات بالعديد من الأمراض التي تنتقل بطرق مختلفة تحد من كفأتهم في أداء مهامهم اليومية ,فلا يجب أن يكون هؤلاء الأشخاص حاملين لأي مرض يعمل على عرقلة سير عملهم.

إصحاح بيئة العمل: 
حيث أن الأمراض المهنية والأمراض المتعلقة بالمهنة وإصابات المهنة كلها تنتج في بيئة أو مكان العمل ,فالاهتمام بإصحاح هذه البيئة قد يمنع الإصابة بهذه الأمراض أو يقلل من حدوثها ,لذلك يجب دراسة بيئة العمل لكشف أماكن الخطورة على الصحة وذلك للتحكم فيها وتحديد المعايير القياسية المناسبة التي تمنع الإصابة بالأمراض المهنية ، وبالتالي يسهل مراقبتها من حين لأخر.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

*الصحة المهنية*

الصحة المهنية​العلاقة بين العمل والصحة:
تهدف الصحة المهنية إلى تقديم الرعاية الصحية للعاملين في المهن المختلفة حتى يتمتعوا بأقصى قدر من الكفاءة البدنية والنفسية والاجتماعية .
ويتم ذلك عن طريق الوقاية من الأمراض والكشف المبكر عن الأمراض التي تصعب الوقاية منها والعمل على تعزيز صحة العاملين ،ولتحقيق هذه الأهداف يتم تقسيم أنشطة الصحة المهنية إلى قسمين رئيسيين هما:
الطب المهني : 
ويهدف الطب المهني لدراسة تأثير العمل على الصحة وتأثير صحة العاملين على كفاءة وأداء العاملين 
أ- تأثير العمل على الصحة :
 يتعرض العاملين في المرافق المختلفة إلى العديد من الإصابات بالأمراض الشائعة بالإضافة إلى أنهم يتعرضون أيضا لإصابات بأمراض خاصة بالعمل ,توجد ثلاث مجموعات من هذه الأمراض :

*الأمراض المهنية: *وهي الأمراض التي تنشأ بسبب المهنة والتي تظهر أثناء فترة العمل فمثلا قد يصاب العاملين بالمستشفيات بالأمراض الصدرية والتدرن الرئوي نتيجة لاحتكاكهم بالمرضى ويعتبر في هذه الحالة مرضا مهنيا .

*الأمراض المتعلقة بالعمل:* وهي مجموعة من الأمراض متعددة الأسباب وتساهم طبيعة العمل بشكل كبير في إحداثها مثل مرض ضغط الدم ، عليه تجد أن هذه الأمراض تنتشر بين العاملين في المهن الإدارية العليا و الوظائف ذات العمل الذهني أكثر من غيرهم .

*الإصابات المهنية: *قد يتعرض بعض العاملين إلى حوادث مما ينتج عنه إصابات مثل الجروح والكسور والوخز والحروق وتعتبر كلها إصابات مهنية ويعاملوا كالمرضى المهنيين من الناحية القانونية.​ 
ب- تأثير الصحة على كفاءة وأداء العاملين:
نظرا للتعامل الدائم للأشخاص العاملين بالمرافق الصحية مع المواد المعدية والخطرة فتجد أن هؤلاء الأشخاص عرضة لإصابات بالعديد من الأمراض التي تنتقل بطرق مختلفة تحد من كفأتهم في أداء مهامهم اليومية ,فلا يجب أن يكون هؤلاء الأشخاص حاملين لأي مرض يعمل على عرقلة سير عملهم.

إصحاح بيئة العمل: 
حيث أن الأمراض المهنية والأمراض المتعلقة بالمهنة وإصابات المهنة كلها تنتج في بيئة أو مكان العمل ,فالاهتمام بإصحاح هذه البيئة قد يمنع الإصابة بهذه الأمراض أو يقلل من حدوثها ,لذلك يجب دراسة بيئة العمل لكشف أماكن الخطورة على الصحة وذلك للتحكم فيها وتحديد المعايير القياسية المناسبة التي تمنع الإصابة بالأمراض المهنية ، وبالتالي يسهل مراقبتها من حين لأخر.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

هناك من أمراض الأذن والأنف والحنجرة ما له علاقة بالمهن والعادات والهوايات، وغالباً ما يمكن تجنب الوقوع في المرض باتخاذ أساليب الوقاية البسيطة القاعدة الطبية الذهبية أو الإقلاع عن العادة أو الهواية المتهمة.

لذلك وجب لفت النظر إلى أهمية الارشادات اللازمة لتجنب الاصابة بمثل تلك الأمراض.

الأذن الخارجية

1- الورم الدموي في الصيوان: انصباب دموي في مستوى سطح التسليخ بين غضروف صيوان الأذن والنسيج ما حول الغضروف، وذلك على الوجه الوحشي للصيوان، أكثر ما يشاهد عند ممارسي الرياضة العنيفة: ملاكمين ـ مصارعين..

2- التهابات الأذن الظاهرة: تعتبر السباحة من العوامل المهيئة لحدوث مثل هذه الإصابة، فقد وجد أن هذه الإصابة تتواجد عن السباحين أكثر بـ 5 أضعاف من الأشخاص غير الممارسين لهذه الرياضة.

3- السدادة الصملاخية في مجرى السمع الظاهر: تنجم هذه السدادة عن تراكم الصملاخ وعدم انطراحه بشكل طبيعي فيزيولوجي من مجرى السمع.

الحقيقة إن السدادة الصملاخية تكثر عند الأشخاص الذين يكثرون من تنظيف آذانهم باستعمال أعواد الثقاب أو الأعواد (المزودة برأس قطني).

كما أن عادة تنظيف الأذن باستعمال هذه الأعواد تعتبر أيضاً من العوامل المخرشة المهيئة لحدوث التهاب أذن ظاهرة أو دمل في مجرى السمع الظاهر.

4- اكزيما التماس في الصيوان: بشكلها الجاف مع قشور ـ الحكة خفيفة نسبياً.
من أهم الأسباب المهيئة: مواد التجميل ـ ومواد تثبيت الشعر، وخاصة في حال مرافقتها لآفات مماثلة في الوجه عند حدود الشعر.

الآذن الوسطى والأذن الداخلية

1- الرضوض الصوتية: وهي تنجم عن التعرض لأصوات بشدة مرتفعة إما بشكل حاد كما في التعرض للانفجارات أو بشكل مزمن مكرر كما في الرضوض الصوتية المهنية.

2- الرضوض الصوتية الحادة: كما يحدث عند التعرض لأصوات انفجارات شديدة (حوادث ـ حروب ـ رمي..) حيث يتشارك فعل الرض الصوتي مع فعل الموجة الانفجارية، لذلك يكون هناك تشارك بين إصابة الأذن الوسطى وإصابة الأذن الباطنة.

3- الرضوض الصوتية المزمنة: منها الناجم عن الهوايات ومنها الناجم عن التعرض المهني.
أهم الهوايات التي تؤدي إلى رضوض صوتية مزمنة: الصيد، سماع الموسيقى العالية:مثل الجلوس في صالات الديسكو واستخدام المسجل الخاص، فإن التعرض المتكرر لمثل هذه الأصوات العالية يؤدي مع الوقت إلى نقص سمع بإصابة الأذن الباطنة، لذلك لابد من اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة عند ممارسة مثل هذه الهوايات.

أما الرضوض الصوتية المهنية فهي من الأمور الكثيرة المصادفة في الحياة اليومية حيث يتعرض يومياً آلاف من العمال إلى أصوات عالية الشدة ولعدة ساعات وعلى مدار سنوات عديدة دون اتخاذ أي إجراء وقائي سواء على المستوى الفردي أو على المستوى الجماعي.
وكان من الممكن تفادي هذا العجز وتفادي هذه الكلفة باتباع بعض أساليب الوقاية البسيطة.

يجب أن لا ننسى في هذا السياق ضجيج الشارع العادي الذي قد يكون مؤذياً في بعض المناطق، إذ قد تصل شدته بشكل متوسط إلى 80 ديسيبل، وقد تصل إلى 90 ديسيبل إذا كان الطريق مزدحماً بالسيارات، وقد تصل إلى100 ديسيبل إذا كان يكثر فيه مرور بعض أشكال الدراجات النارية العالية الصوت والشديدة الازعاج.


​​
1:الالتهابات التحسسية: آفات أكزيمائية الشكل على جناحي الأنف: قد يسببها الكثير من المواد المستعملة في الصناعة (نيكل ـ اسمنت ..).

2:الالتهابات التخريشية: حك الأنف بأيدي وسخة تحمل مواد مخرشة.

3:التهابات الأنف الحادة المهنية: نتيجة التعرض للكبريت (صناعة مبيدات الحشرات) أو الهيدرازين (صناعات دوائية) أو الفورمول (صناعات الدهان) ومواد عديدة أخرى.

4:التهابات الأنف المزمنة المهنية: تحدث نتيجة التعرض لمواد مختلفة مستعملة في الصناعة (التوتياء ـ الحديد ـ الاسمنت ـ النيكل ـ الفوسفور..).

5:الرعاف: يكثر في الصناعات التي يستعمل فيها:
أبخرة اسيتات الأميل واسيتات الاتيل..الكبريت، صناعة الاسمنت والكالسيوم، صناعات العطور..الخ

عادة وضع الأصبع في الأنف وإجراء حك بالأظافر قد تكون مسئولة عن حدوث رعاف متكرر وربما انثقاب وترة أحياناً.

و الكثير من هذه العوامل يمكن تجنبها باستخدام وسائل الوقاية والحماية المخصصة لذلك.

يتبع....
​الفم والبلعوم


1- اضطرابات التذوق:
الإدمان على الكحول والتدخين يلعب دوراً في إحداث نقص في حاسة الذوق، وكذلك التعرض لبعض المواد المعدنية أو الكيميائية في الصناعة (أبخرة الهيدروجين أو البترول أو مشتقات الانيلين وكذلك التعرض المزمن للرصاص).

2- التهابات البلعوم المزمنة:ناتجة عن..

التعرض المديد لهواء بارد وجاف (مكيفات الهواء).
تلوث البيئة (غازات سامة ـ دخان ـ غبار).
المهن التي يتعرض أصحابها بشكل مستمر إلى رطوبة زائدة أو إلى الغبار أو بعض المواد المخرشة.

3: التهابات الفم التحسسية:
يمكن أن تنشأ عن عدة عوامل محسسة أهمها:
حمرة الشفاه، معجون الأسنان، ومضغ العلكة حبوب المص المطهرة، بعض الأغذية (بندورة ـ باذنجان ..)، بعض المواد المعدنية المستعملة في المعالجات السنية.
التدخين بشكل عام.

والوقاية تكون بتجنب المسببات...واستخدام الانواع الجيدة من اخمر الشفاه.


بتصرف عن مقال :للدكتور" سامر سقا اميني" اختصاصي السمعيات


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

أسفل النموذج​
تصنيف المناطق الخطرة في الصناعة النفطية Area Classification In Oil Industry
تصنيف المناطق الخطرة Area Classification
المناطق الخطرة في الصناعة النفطية بأنها تلك المنطقة التي كلما زاد احتمال وجود خليط للهواء مع غازات شديدة الاشتعال أو الانفجار, كلما زادت خطورة المنطقة وتعقدت الطرق المستخدمة فيها للحماية من خطر الاشتعال العرضي أو الانفجار مما يستدعي اتخاذ المزيد من الاحتياطات .​http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap1.jpg​ 
تصنيف المناطق الخطرة Area Classificationتعريف المنطقة الخطرة
تعرف المنطقة الخطرة بأنها تلك المنطقة التي كلما زاد احتمال وجود خليط للهواء مع غازات شديدة ال
اشتعال أو الانفجار, كلما زادت خطورة المنطقة وتعقدت الطرق المستخدمة فيها للحماية من خطر الاشتعال العرضي أو الانفجار مما يستدعي اتخاذ المزيد من الاحتياطات .
تصنيف المناطق الخطرة  Area Classification of Hazardous Areas :
قسمت المناطق الخطرة في الصناعة النفطية على أساس عاملين :
أولا : تواتر أو توقع وجود خليط للغازات قابلة للاشتعال أو للانفجار .
ثانيا : أمد بقاء وجود خليط الغازات القابلة للاشتعال أو للانفجار في كل مرة .
حسـب المفهـوم أعـلاه قسمـت ألمانيا والدول الأوربية المناطق الخطرة الى ثلاث مناطق (Zone 0, Zone 1 & Zone 2) بينـما قسمت في الولايـات المتحدة الأمريكية الى قسمين هما (Division 1 & Division 2) .
المنطقة رقم (صفر) (Zone 0) : تعرف بأنها المنطقة التي يتواجد فيها خليط غازي قابل للاشتعال بصورة مستمرة أو بصورة طويلة نسبيا .

المنطقة رقم (1) (Zone 1) : تعرف بأنها المنطقة التي من المحتمل أن يوجد فيها خليط غازي قابل للاشتعال في حالات التشغيل الاعتيادية .

المنطقة رقم (2) (Zone 2) : تعرف بأنها المنطقة التي من غير المحتمل أن يوجد فيها خليط غازي قابل للاشتعال في حالات التشغيل الاعتيادية، وان حدث ووجد مثل ذلك الخليط الغازي فسيكون ذلك لفترة قصيرة جدا .
ملاحظة :
تعرف المواد الهيدروكاربونية التي تتعامل بها الصناعة النفطية بأنها تلك المشمولة بالفئة واحد (Class I) . وان هذه الفئة تتعامل فقط مع المخاطر الناتجة عن الغازات والأبخرة ورذاذ مواد الهيدروكاربونية القابلة للاشتعال التي تقع ضمن هذه الفئة ولا تتعامل مع الغبار Dusts او الغزول او الألياف والمواد المتطايرة Fibers & Flyings حيث أن لها تغطية خاصة بالمعايير والمواصفات العالمية كونها مشمولة بالفئة اثنين والفئة ثلاثة Class II & Class III حسب المواصفات NECالأمريكية، في حين أن موضوعنا يغطي الفئة واحد فقط Class I .

على كل حال مع قليل من الاختلاف بالتعريف فان القسم (1) (Division 1) المحدد في المعايير الأمريكية يشمل ويحوي المنطقتين رقم (صفر) ورقم (1) (Zone 0 & Zone 1) حسب المعايير الأوربية والألمانية .

منذ عام 1998 صدرت مواصفات عالمية وأوربية جديدة للتأسيسات والأنظمة الكهربائية في المناطق الخطرة بموجب المواصفات IEC / EN 60 079-14 (في ألمانيا تمثل DIN VDE 0165 part 1) .

تصنف المناطق الخطرة الى مناطق Zones موضحة بالمواصفات IEC / EN 60 079-10 (DIN VDE 0165 part 101)


 عند التخطيط لبناء مجمع كمياوي أو بتروكمياوي جديد يبرز السؤال على كيفية تحديد المناطق الخطرة في المجمع ومنذ المراحل الأولى للتخطيط والتصميم، يمكن الإطلاع على العديد من الأمثلة للمناطق الخطرة والمفصلة في كتيبات التعليمات الفنية للمناطق الخطرة ويعطى لهذه المناطق أهمية خاصة لدى شركات التأمين على المجمعات الكمياوية والبتروكمياوية مما يستوجب تحديدها بدقة ومراعات ضوابطها منذ مراحل التخطيط الأولى لأي مشروع ، وبذلك يتم تحديد وبكل دقة الأماكن العامة الصناعية في المجمع من المناطق الخطرة ويتم تثبيتها على الخرائط والمصادقة عليها من جهات متخصصة ومخولة وفي ذلك أهمية على سلامة الأفراد والمعدات أضافة الى أنعكاسها على كلفة المشروع.
  مثال عملي يوضح تصنيف المناطق الخطرة
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap3.jpg​تبين الأمثلة التالية المصادر المحتملة للخطر في المواقع النفطية المختلفة وسمات تلك المواقع بالنسبة للظروف التي هي فيها والمحيطة بها وكذلك سمات المادة الهيدروكاربونية المتعامل معها.

 الرسم لخزان بسقف ثابت يحوي غازات و أبخرة ثقيلة
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap4.jpg​ 
الرسم لخزان بسقف متحرك يحوي غازات وأبخرة ثقيلة
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap5.jpg​​الرسم لموقع سيئ التهوية يحوي غازات و أبخرة خفيفة
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap6.jpg​ 
لا يمكن استخدام المعدات الكهربائية القياسية والاعتيادية في الأجواء الخطرة بدون اتخاذ تدابير حماية إضافية، هذه التدابير والمتطلبات مفصلة في التوصيات الدولية International Recommendations والمعايير الفنية المحلية National Standards بهدف تأمين مستويات مقبولة من السلامة عند تشغيل المعدات الكهربائية في تلك الأجواء .

 توجد الآن عدة مفاهيم للسلامة والحماية من الانفجار بعضها مطبق بصورة خاصة للمعدات الكهربائية التي تعمل بتيارات مرتفعة وبعضها الآخر لمعدات السيطرة والقياس وأجهزة الاتصالات التي تعمل بتيارات قليلة .

اسس اختيار المعدات الكهربائية للمناطق الخطرة :

تؤخذ العوامل التالية عند اختيار المعدات الكهربائية او اجهزة القياس والسيطرة :
1- تصنيف المنطقة الخطرة التي ينوى استخدام المعدات فيها .
2- طراز الحماية Type of Protection المستخدم في الجهاز والتي يمكن قبولها بالنسبة الى صنف المنطقة الخطرة والتي تتضمن لكل حالة من مايلي :
أولا - بنية المعدات Apparatus Construction والمحتوى العام Enclosure لها بالنسبة للظروف المحيطة .
ثانيا - زمرة المعدات Apparatus Group بالنسبة لخواص خليط الغازات او الأبخرة ذات العلاقة .
ثالثا - تصنيف حرارة الجهاز المستخدم Temperature Classification بالنسبة لدرجة اتقاد خليط الغازات او الأبخرة ذات العلاقة .

طرز الحماية Type of Protection :

1- محتوى منيع على اللهب (طراز الحماية d ) 
Flameproof Enclosure Type of Protection (d):
محتوى الجهاز او المعدة يجب عليه أن يتحمل الانفجار الداخلي نتيجة اشتعال خليط الغازات او الأبخرة القابلة للاشتعال التي تكون قد تسربت الى داخل الجهاز او المعدة بدون انفجار او انفلاق جسـم الجهاز او المعدة، او تسرب الشرارة او النار او الغازات شديدة الحرارة من داخل جسم الجهاز الذي حدث فيه الانفجار للخارج وتماسها مع خليـط الغازات او الأبخرة الخارجية القابلة للاشتعال من خلال الوصلات او أي فتحات بجسم الجهـاز او المعدة ويصمم المحتوى بحيث تكون أطوال مسارات اللهب للغازات المشتعلة الناتجة عن الانفجار وكذلك عرض فتحات هذه المسارات بحيث تبرد هذه الغازات بشكل كافي قبل أن تصل المحيط الخارجي بحيث لا يمكنها أن تسبب في اتقاد الغازات والأبخرة الخارجية . أن محتوى الأجهزة المنيعة على اللهب تكون عادة مصنوعة من معدن الحديد المصبوب او سبائك الألمنيوم ولكن ممكن استخدام مواد أخرى تلبي متطلبات القوة والمتانة كالبلاستيك ويجب أن تتوفر بها شروط المتانة التصميمية ومتطلبات فحوصات التفجيرات والانفلاق وغالبا يجب أن تتحمل ضغط فحص يتوقف على مجموعة الغازات المستخدمة للفحص وعلى أن لا يقل ذلك عن (5ر3) بار.
هذا النوع من الحماية مغطى بالمواصفة IEC 60 079-1 والمواصفة الأوربية EN 50 018 . 
محتوى منيع على اللهب طراز Exd 
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap7.jpg​​ 
تصوير لانفجار داخل محتوى منيع على اللهب من النوع Exd

​​مبدأ عمل الفتحات ومسارات تسرب الغازات في محتوى الحماية المنيع على اللهب


​​2- محتوى الحمايـة الإضافية (او المزيـدة) (طـرازالحمايــة e)
Increased Safety (Type of Protection (e) :
يستخدم هذا الأسلوب من الحماية في تلك الأجهزة والمعدات التي لا تصدر شرر او تكون قوس كهربائي او تولد حرارة كافية لإيقاد الغازات المحيطة عند تشغيل تلك الأجهزة والمعدات في الظروف الاعتيادية، ويتم ذلك بالتركيز على درجة العزل الكهربائي والأبعاد بين الأجزاء المكهربة وتأمين تثبيت جيد للوصلات الكهربائية إضافة الى تصميم الجهاز بحيث يكون الارتفاع في درجات حرارة أجزاء الجهاز أثناء الاشتغال دون درجة اتقاد الغازات والأبخرة المحتمل وجودها في المنطقة الخطرة . أن المحافظة على هذا النوع من الحماية يرتبط بإدامة الحماية الكهربائية المقررة من التيار الزائد في وضع الاشتعال والتي يتم نصبها على مغذي الجهاز لكي تحول دون ارتفاع درجات الحرارة فوق الحد المسموح بها وبذلك يقلل احتمال حدوث إعطاب بمستوى يعتقد به انه مقبول ويحقق الحماية المطلوبة . تستعمل هذه التقنية في معدات القدرة الكهربائية التي لا يتضمن اشتغالها الاعتيادي إحداث شرارة مثل المحركات الحثية السنجابية وبعض أنواع التراكيب الضوئية للإنارة، وصناديق ربط الكابلات والأسلاك . هذا وان ضمت الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية على أجزاء تولد شرارة فيجب في هذه الحالة حماية ذلك الجزء من الجهاز او المعدة بالطريقة السابقة إضافة الى حماية بقية الأجزاء بهذه الطريقة . يستخدم هذا المفهوم من الحماية بصورة واسعة في الدول الأوربية وذلك لانخفاض كلف وأسعار الأجهزة والمعدات المحمية بهذه الطريقة، لقد طور مفهوم الحماية الإضافية وتقنيتها بصورة واسعة في ألمانيا .وهي مغطاة بالمواصفة IEC 60 079-7 والمواصفة الأوربية EN 50 019 .
​​محتوى الحماية الإضافية طراز Exe

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap9.jpg​ 

​​ 
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap10.jpg​​3- محتوى ضغطي (طراز الحماية P ) 
Pressurized Enclosure Type of Protection (P) :
هذا النوع من الحماية يمنع دخول خليط او الأبخرة القابلة للاشتعال الى داخل المعدات حيث يؤمن هواء نقي او غاز خامل بضغط جوي لا يقل عن (5 ملم) عمود ماء أعلى من الضغط خارج الجهاز او المعدة . هنا يجب التأكد من ديمومة المحافظة على ارتفاع الضغط داخل الجهاز او المعدة، حيث تضاف أجهزة حماية ودائرة سيطرة ملحقة توقف عمل الجهاز او المعدة في حالة انعدام او انخفاض الضغط الداخلي عن الحد المسموح به على شكل دائرة تعاقب تشغيلي لتأمين طرد أي اثر للغازات القابلة للاشتعال من داخل الجهاز او المعدة قبل بدء تشغيله . وهي مغطاة بالمواصفة IEC 60 079-3 و المواصفة الأوربية EN 50 016 .
المحتوى الضغطي للحماية Exp
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap11.jpg​4- محتوى مأمون الاستعمال (طراز الحماية i ) 
Intrinsic Safety (Type of Protection (i)) :
تعرف الأجهزة مأمونة الاستعمال بأنها الدائرة او مجموعة الدوائر التي يكون تأثير الحرارة او الشـرر المتولد منها او فيها في حالة التشغيل الاعتيادي للجهاز او المعدة او حدوث عطب محجـم Specified Fault غير كافية لإيقاد خليط الغازات في الأجواء المحيطة المتفجرة عند أجراء اختبار محدد وموصوف Prescribed Test Condition . أن مفهوم هذا النوع من الحماية مطبق في أجهزة القياس والأجهزة الكهربائية ذات القدرات الواطئة . تحدد المعايير المطبقة حاليا فئتين للأجهزة مأمونـة الاستعمال حيث صنفت على أساس نسبة احتمال حدوث الإعطاب آخذين بنظر الاعتبار متطلبات السلامة . تعرف هذه الفئتين بـ (ia) و (ib) وتقيم على أساس درجة المجازفة الموجودة معرض لها الجهاز او المعدة . ومغطاة بالمواصفة IEC 60 079 11 و المواصفة الأوربية EN 50 016
محتوى مأمون الاستعمال طراز Ex i
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap12 (1).jpg​​ 
.​​5- المحتوى الزيتي (طراز الحماية o ) 
Oil Immersion (Type of Protection (o)) :
يكون الجـزء الفعال من الجهاز مغمورا بالزيت على عمق مناسب يجعل مصدر الشرارة او الحرارة معزولا عن خليط الهواء والغازات الذي يكون موجودا فوق مستوى الزيت . استخدمت هذه التقنية في أوربا والولايات المتحدة منذ سنوات وبدون ظهور جوانب عكسية، لكن في المملكة المتحدة لا يحبذون هذا النوع من الحماية بسبب حوادث الحريق في الزيت، وهذه مقاسه من تجارب ومساوئ قواطع الدورة الزيتية، كما أن الدراسات والبحوث أظهرت بأن المعايير المعمول بها حاليا للمعدات المغمورة بالزيت لا توفر المستوى المناسب من السلامة لاستعمالها في الأجواء الخطرة، ولهذا السبب فانه في المملكة المتحدة يسمح باستعمال الأجهزة والمعدات ذات الحماية من الطراز (o) في مناطق رقم (2) (Zone 2) فقط . وهذا النوع من الحماية مغطى بالمواصفة IEC 60 079-6 و المواصفة الأوربية EN 50 015 .
محتوى الحماية الزيتي طراز Ex o
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap-12.jpg​فكرة الحماية الموفرة


6- المحتوى الرملي (طراز الحماية q )
Sand-filled (Type of Protection (q)) :

كما هو الحال في مفهوم الأجهزة ذات المحتوى الزيتي فقد استعمل المحتوى الرملي لمنع حدوث الانفجارات وذلك باستخدام مسحوق الكوارتز كمادة فاصلة . لم تستخدم هذه التقنية بصورة واسعة ولكنها استخدمت لحماية أجزاء كهربائية منفصلة. وهذا النوع من الحماية مغطى بالمواصفة IEC 60 079-5 و المواصفة الأوربية EN 50 017 .

محتوى الحماية الرملي طراز Ex q
​http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap13.jpg​​​​ 7- الحماية الخاصة (طراز الحماية S )
Special Protection (Type of Protection (s)))) :

هي حماية خاصة تستخدم عندما لا يمكن حماية بعض الأجهزة او بعض مكوناتها بإحدى الطرق التي سبق ذكرها فانه غالبا يمكن إيجاد طريقة معقولة ومقبولة لتأمين حماية مناسبة لها. ففي ألمانيا والمملكة المتحدة يمكن المصادقة والتصريح باستعمال مثل هذه الأجهزة تحت صنف الحماية الخاصة . كذلك يقع تحت هذا الأسلوب من الحماية طريقة الكبسلة او القولبة (Molding) . أن أي حماية خاصة يجب أن تخضع فحوصات خاصة تؤيد سلامة أسلوب الحماية المبتكر للاستخدام في المناطق الخطرة .وقد أصبح هذا النوع من الحماية معترف به عالميا ويعرف بالحماية المكبسلة Encapsulation ويرمز لها Exm وتغطيها المواصفة IEC 60 079-18 والمواصفة الأوربية EN 50 028 .

محتوى الحماية الخاصة طراز Ex m
http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/2zz6jo0ujg3x7/d7rx57/cap14.jpg​​8- الأجهزة والمعـدات المخصصـة للاستخـدام في المنطقة رقم (2) (طراز الحماية N )
Apparatus for Zone (2) (Type of protection (N)) :

وهي الأجهزة والمعدات من النوع الخالي من الشرر (Non-Sparking Type) يشابه مبدأ الحماية فيها الأجهزة من نوع الحماية الإضافية (Increased Safety) مع بعض السماحات في تجاوز درجات حرارة اتقاد الغازات خلال فترات قصيرة تعتبر من حالات الاشتغال غير الاعتيادية ، كحالة بداية تشغيل محرك مثلا وكذلك السماح لعوازل الملفات بالاشتغال تحت درجة الحرارة القصوى المقررة . من تعريف المنطقة رقم (2) ان احتمال وجود خليط غازي قابل للاشتعال في حالات التشغيل الاعتيادية غير وارد وعليه فان عطب الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية التي لا تولد شرر يكون كذلك قليل الاحتمال او غير وارد . وعليه فانه عند استعمال الأجهزة والمعدات الكهربائية التي قد تكون شرر في أحد أجزائها يتوجب في هذه الحالة توفيـر حمايـة مناسبـة لهذا الجزء . مغطى هذا الأسلوب من الحماية بمواصفات تفصيلية حسب المواصفة IEC 60 079-15 والمواصفة الأوربية EN 50 021 .
في ما يلي جدول موحد لكل أنواع الحماية المعتمدة في المعدات الكهربائية والمستخدمة في المناطق المصنفة والخطرة.

اختيار حماية الأجهزة والمعدات حسب منطقة استخدامها ودرجة خطورتها:

أن الأجهزة والمعدات المناسبة للاستخدام في المنطقة (1) يمكن استخدامها في المنطقة (2) مع ملاحظة موضوع درجة الحرارة وفئات الغازات المتواجدة .
يمكن أن يرمز لأسلوب الحماية المستخدم بالرمز (EEx) كما ورد بالمواصفات الأوربية بدلا من الرمز (Ex) .
 التصنيف الحراري Temperature Classification :
يمكن أيقاد خليط للهواء مع غازات قابلة للاشتعال بواسطة الأسطح الساخنة للأجهزة وللمعدات عندمـا تصل درجة حرارة سطحها الى درجة اتقاد ذلك الخليط او بواسطة شرارة كهربائية بقدرة كافية.
لقد صنفت درجة الحرارة القصوى للسطوح الى ست فئات من T1 الى T6 بدرجات حرارة من 450 الى 85 درجة مئوية كما في المواصفات الأوربية والبريطانية و IEC في حين جزئت فئة الحرارة T2 الى أربع فئات أخرى هي A و B و C و D كما جزئت فئة الحرارة T3 الى ثلاث فئـات أخرى هي A و B و C وجزئت فئة الحرارة T4 الى فئة أخرى هي A حسب المواصفات الأمريكية وكما مبين بالجدول . إن التصنيف الحراري يؤشر درجة الحرارة القصوى لكل سطح غير محمي عند التشغيل الاعتيادي للأجهزة والمعدات مع الأخذ بزيادة الحمل المسموح بها بنظر الاعتبار. جرت العادة تحديد الزيادة بدرجة حرارة الأسطح 80% من درجة الحرارة القصوى كعامل آمان .
أن الدرجة القصوى للأسطح محسوبة على أساس درجة حرارة المحيط Ambient Temperature بـ 40 درجة مئوية فعند استعمال الأجهزة والمعدات بدرجة حرارة للمحيط أعلى من 40 درجة مئوية فيجب أن يؤخذ ذلك بنظر الاعتبار .
وحسب مواصفات أل VDE في ألمانيا استعملت خمس فئـات لدرجـة الاتقـاد رمـز لها بـ (G1 to G5) وهذا حتى الوقت الذي اعتمدت فيه المعايير والمواصفات الأوربية وهي معادلة لفئات الدرجات (T1 – T5) آنفة الذكر . 
أدناه جدول بفئات الحرارة الست (T1 – T6) المعتمدة :
​​كما يبين الجدول الآتي العلاقة بين الفئات آنفة الذكر حسب المواصفات العالمية :
Relationship Between T Class & International Standards​​ 
تصنيف الأجهزة والمعدات حسب زمر الغازات 
Apparatus Gas Grouping :

في هذا التصنيف فقد اتفق عالميا حسب معايير أل IEC على أن تحجز الزمرة 1 Group I للأجهزة والمعدات المستخدمة في المناجم ومنشآت التعدين (وهذا خارج مجال موضوعنا) .

أما الأجهزة والمعدات المستخدمة في المنشآت السطحية وفي المعامل فقد خصصت لها الزمرة 2 Group II بأجزائها الفرعية الثلاث AII و BII و CII وهي معادلة للزمر (Groups II, III & IV) حسب المواصفة البريطانية رقم 229 وهذه الزمر الجزئية مطلوبة للأجهزة والمعدات ذات محتوى الحماية منيع على اللهب Exd أي (Flameproof) والأجهزة والمعدات ذات المحتوى مأمون الاستعمال Intrinsically Safe .

 أن أهمية تصنيف المعدات حسب مجاميع الغازات التي تستخدم في مناطق تواجدها تكمن في تحديد الأبعاد المناسبة لأطوال مسارات اللهب (Flame Paths) والفجوات (Gaps) لكافة الفتحات الموجودة في المعدة، بحيث تسمح للغازات المتفجرة داخل المحتوى بالتبريد بشكل كافي من خلال تمددها وخروجها من تلك الفتحات بحيث لا تشكل خطرا او مصدرا لاتقاد الغازات والأبخرة المتواجدة في المحيط الخارجي .


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

*العمل الآمن مع مخاطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين(h2s)*

العمل الآمن مع مخاطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين(H2S) ​ 
1- مقدمة 
يتعرض العاملون في صناعة النفط و الصناعات البتروكيميائية لخطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين لفترات تتعلق بطبيعة عملهم ولكميات تصل في بعض المواقع إلى حد محظور ، يتم ذلك بادراك وبتجاهل من العامل أو من رب العمل.
وترتبط مخاطر التعرض إلى غاز كبريتيد الأيدروجين بحوادث فردية وجماعية كارثية ، فمن موت عامل يقوم بقياس مستوي خزان نفطي ،إلى تعرض عمال طاقم الحفر في أحد الحقول الأمريكية ، إلى حد تسمم وموت جماعي لأطفال قرب مجمع سكني نفطي في روسيا .
بعض الباحثين يرجعون الانقراض الخامس للكائنات الحية (قبل 205 ملين سنة) إلى هذا الغاز القاتل المعروف بسلوكه المحتال قريبا من وجه الأرض وتجمعه التراكمي في المناطق المنخفضة .
إن التعرض المزمن( طويل المدى) لتراكيز منخفضة (غير قاتلة) إلى غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين عن طريق الجلد وجهاز التنفس والعين ( العمل والسكن قرب المصانع والحقول النفطية مثلا) مسببا أعراضا ومخاطر يمكن تلخيصها:

حساسية دائمة للعين مترافق مع ألم، وتشوش رؤية 
حساسية مزمنة الأنف والحنجرة تؤثر على حاسة الشم والذوق والصوت 
ضيق تنفس مترافق مع سعال 
فقدان الشهية ونوبات غثيان ودوخة 
صداع مع أزمات عصبية ونفسية 
نوبات فقدان الوعي ( قد يؤدي للموت) 
 هذه الأعراض المزمنة التي يعاني منها عمال المنشآت النفطية قد تكون منفردة أو مجتمعة حسب مدة التعرض( زمن العمل أو الإقامة) ومستواه، ومناعة الجسم البشري ونوعية الطعام ....الخ ، ولكن وبشكل عام ظهور بعض أو كل هذه الأعراض لدى العامل ستنعكس على جودة واقتصاد العمل من خلال:

صعوبة تأقلم العامل مع جو العمل 
تقلل من قدرة أداء العامل لعمله 
تزداد حالات الحوادث الناتجة عن الإهمال 
 لذلك وجدنا أن كل عامل ورب عمل، في مناطق التعرض المحتملة لهذا الغاز، ولا سيما المناطق المؤكدة، والمرتبطة باستكشاف وإنتاج ومعالجة وتجميع وتكرير النفط الخام،وكذلك حقول أنتاج الغاز ومصانع معالجته، يجب أن يدرك خصائص غاز كبريت الهيدروجين ومخاطر التعرض له وأساليب العمل الآمن معه لضمان سلامة العمل والعمال . ويتم ذلك بتطبيق أحدث الاجراءآت الإدارية والهندسية لكشفه والوقاية من تعريض العمال للمستويات الخطرة منه، واعتماد وسائل الوقاية والعلاج عند التعرض المفاجئ لمستويات عالية ، يمكن أن تؤدي لشلل الجهاز العصبي أو وذمة رئوية تنتهي بالموت . 
2- تعريف غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين (خواص ،مواصفات، تحضير): 
1-2- الخواص الفيزيائية الكيميائية:
غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين عديم اللون ورائحة مميزة قابل للذوبان في السوائل المختلفة ( ماء،كحول،ايتير) وفي المحاليل الأمينية والألكيلية والكربوناتية والبيكربوبوناتية . في الجدول (1) ندرج الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية لغاز _H__2__S_ 
​2-2- التحضير ولاستخدام: 
يصنع غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين يسوق تجاريا بمواصفة عالمية: 
ويعرف بأسماء مختلفة بعضها شائع بعضها علمي نورد بعضا منها:
(ويستخدم صناعيا لإنتاج ثاني أكسيد الكبريت ، حمض الكبريت، زهر الكبريت .
يمكن تحضيره بتفاعل حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف مع كبريتيد الحديدوز أو بتفاعل حمض الكبريتيك المركز مع كبريتيد الصوديوم أو الامونيوم. 
يؤثر غاز _H__ 2 __S_ على البيئة بكامل عناصرها : الإنسان ، الحيوان، النبات، التربة ،المعادن ...الخ. 
فهو يسبب تآكل مواسير الإنتاج والتغليف والنقل، حيث يتفاعل مع الفولاذ مشكلا كبريت الحديدي القابل للاشتعال أيضا، ويساعد ذلك على تسربه إلى الهواء الجوي من رؤوس الآبار ومواسير نقل النفط الخام والغاز الطبيعي والمرافق.
​إن غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين شديد الاحتراق، ويمكن أن يشكل مع الأوكسجين الجوي مزيج انفجاري، وينتج عن احتراقه غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت S 02 .
حيث أنه من المألوف في الحقول النفطية أن يتم إحراق الغاز الطبيعي الفائض والحاوي على كبريتيد الهيدروجين في محطات تجميع الغاز ونواتج الفصل في محطات تجميع النفط ، يمكن أن يطلق إلى البيئة المحيطة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت SO2 شديد السمية أيضا ، وفق المعادلة : 
H2S+3/2 O2→H2O+SО2 
​3- مصادر كبريتيد الهيدروجين:
غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ذو الرائحة الكريهة والقوية( تشبه رائحة البيض الفاسد) ويوجد بصورة طبيعية في البيئة أو نتيجة النشاطات البشرية الصناعية, وقد يتكون وينبعث حيثما تكون النفايات التي تحتوي على الكبريت قد تفتت بفعل البكتيريا ، يحدث ذلك في المجارير وخزانات التعفين، ونفايات ومخلفات المواشي، ومصاريف المياه الآسنة الخاصة بالإنسان.
كما يرافق الشاحنات التي تنقل النفايات والمخلفات الكيميائية،والتي قد تنبعث منها الروائح الكريهة ومنها غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين.
 وكذلك من الممكن أن يوجد هذا الغاز في المياه الجوفية المستنقعات الملحية....الخ 
كما يصدر غاز كبريتيد الهيدرجين عن بعض الصناعات كناتج عرضي أو مباشر ويمكن تلخيص مصادر غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين الطبيعية الصناعية كما يلي:

الغازات البركانية. 
تخمر النبات والبروتين الحيواني. 
حقول وآبار الغاز الطبيعي (42%). 
ينتج بفعل البكتيريا في المجاري والبنى التحتية للتجمعات السكنية. 
المياه البحيرات الكبريتية الحارة. 
البحيرات أو المستنقعات الملحية 8.5*105 طن/سنة. 
ناتج عرضي في بعض الصناعات(إنتاج الكوكا، إنتاج الكربون، صناعة الحرير، تفحيم لب الخشب،دباغة الجلود). 
نقل وتخزين ومعالجة النفط الخام. 
عمليات نزع الكبريت من المشتقات النفطية. 
المناجم الأنفاق. 
معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي. 
4 - مستويات التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين 
المستوى الحالي المسموح للتعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في معظم المدن والعواصم العالمية يتراوح بين 0.050 مغ\ م3 ( 0.13 PPM. ) ويصل في وقت الذروة إلى 0.33 PPM 
وفي التجمعات العمالية الكبرى والسكنية ولفترة 8 ساعة تسمح بعض الحكومات بمستوى تعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ضمن المجال _PPM_ 7- 10 .
وفي المؤتمر الأمريكي لHygienists (الصناعي والحكومي ( أوصى برفع عتبة التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين إلى 10 ) ppm تعرض طويل الأمد ( ويصل المستوى إلى حدّ ppm 15 لزمن ليس أكبر من 15 دقيقة ليس أكثر من أربع مرات باليوم.
وفي الجدول (2) نلخص العلاقة بين مستوى التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وبين الأعراض المرافقة لكل مستوى . 


​ 
وحسب شروط منظمة API للصناعة النفطية يوجد أربعة شروط للخطر للعمل في جو يحتوي على غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين :

غير خطير : لا يتطلب أجهزة وقاية 
خطر منخفض :H 2 S) أقل مِنْ (10 ppm.يوضع العلم الأخضر وتبقى أجهزة الوقاية تحت الطلب وسهلة التناول 
خطر متوسّط: H 2 S أعلى مِنْ _10 __ppm_ وأقل مِنْ _ppm_ 30 يوضع العلم الأصفر على حدود الخطر وتشغيل أنظمة الإنذار البصرية والسمعية والكواشف الاتوماتيكية عاملة ومرئية والحرص على بقاء أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية ومزودات الأكسجين والمعدات الاسعافيه بجاهزية عالية . 
خطر عالي: H 2 S أكبر مِنْ _30 __ppm_. يوضع العلم الأحمر على بعد 500 قدمَ مِنْ الموقعِ، وعلى كُلّ طريق يُؤدّي إلى الموقعِ. الاستعداد للدخول في حالة الطوارئ وتحديد الدخول إلى الموقع ( أشخاص مدربين وسائل مواصلات مجهزة )، وتشغيل أنظمة الإنذار البصرية والسمعية والكاشف الاتوماتيكية عاملة ومرئية ، والحرص على بقاء أجهزة الوقاية الشخصية ومزودات الأكسجين والمعدات الاسعافيه بجاهزية عالية . 
ولا تسمح معايير API القيام بأية أعمال نفطية إنتاجية فعالة عند مستويات تتجاوز عتبة التحسس ،أي فوق عادية ( وفق الجدول 6-2) . 
معايير منظمة الأوشا(OSHA)
((Occupational Safety and Health Administration لا تتناقض مع المعلومات السابقة ، حيث تحظر القيام بأي عمل عند وصول تركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين إلى 20 PPMمهما كانت تدابير الوقاية المتبعة للحماية . وتقيد منظمات بيئية أخرى حدود تركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بالهواء إلى قيم أدنى ، فمثلا منظمة NIOSH(National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health).
 )تقيد التركيز ب10 PPM ، أما ACGIH
( ( American Conference of Governmental Industrial Hygienists
 تقيد التركيز 5 PPM لمدة 8 ساعة.  
5- التعرض المهني لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين :
يتم التعرض المهني إلى غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين عن طريق الجهاز التنفسي والقناة الهضمية وكذلك عن طريق الجلد والعيون.
ومن الممكن اكتشاف وجود غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين حتى عند تراكيز منخفضة (بحدود _PPM_1 ). عن طريق الشم ، إلا أن التعرض لتراكيز منخفضة منه، ولمدة طويلة يؤدي إلى تبلد حاسة الشم، مما يجعل الاعتماد على هذه الحساسة لاكتشاف الغاز في الظروف الطارئة غير عملي.
إن غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين غاز مخرش، وبالتالي لا يجوز استنشاقه مباشرة لأنه قد أن يسبب تسمما داخليا ( معويا )، كما يسبب هذا الغاز عوز الأكسجين وتلف لخلايا الجهاز العصبي المركزي نتيجة لتأثيره المباشر، ولا توجد هناك تغيرات باثيولوجية مميزة عند الوفاة المفاجئة من التسمم ، أما في حالة تأخر الوفاة لمدة 24- 48 ساعة يلاحظ وجود وذمة واحتقان في الرئة.
الأعراض المعروفة للتعرض عند التسمم الحاد وبعد التعرض لتركيز يزيد عن 50 جزءا بالمليون تظهر الأعراض بالتدريج وتبدأ بالتهاب مؤلم للقرنية ورؤية هالة حول الأضواء وصداع وأرق وغثيان وجفاف في الحلق وإسهال ودوخة وعدم اتزان و وذمة رئوية.
هذا وان التعرض لمستويات فوق 500 جزء بالمليون من الغاز يؤدي إلى فقدان الوعي فورا وتثبيطا لتنفس والوفاة خلال 30- 60 دقيقة.
التعرض المزمن : يسبب التعرض لمدة طويلة لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين انخفاضا في ضغط الدم وغثيانا وفقدان للشهية والوزن واختلالا في الاتزان والتهابا في القرنية وسعالا مزمنا. 
وفي المستويات الأقل من ppm 25 يحدث التعافي بسرعة عند التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، وقد وجدت مشاكل الجهاز العصبي طويلة الأمد في الناس الذين تعرضوا للغاز على المدى القصير ولكن عند مستويات مرتفعة كذلك تم رصد بعض إصابات القلب في مثل هذه الحالات . 
وبالنسبة لمياه الشرب الجوفية الحاوية على تركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بنسبة ppm 70 قد تسبب مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي ، وقد يحتوي الماء على ppm 700 من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ويعتبر ساما في هذه الحالة .
إن التعرض المباشر للمياه التي تحتوي على هذه المستويات من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين يسبب احمرار وتهيج العين في مستويات غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين المنخفضة في الماء( ppm 70 )، وكذلك الالتهاب والندوب الدائمة في العين قد تحدث في المستويات المرتفعة( ppm 700 وأكثر) .
 وليس من المؤكد إذا كان التعرض الطويل الأمد للمستويات المنخفضة من الغاز في مياه الشرب قد يؤدي إلى المرض، وقد أظهرت الدراسات مع الحيوانات أن التنفس عند مستويات منخفضة من هذا الغاز، ولمدة طويلة قد يؤدي إلى تهيج والتهاب الأنف والحلق والرئة ودراسات الحيوانات الأخرى تثبت أن التعرض الطويل المدى لمستويات منخفضة من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مياه الشرب قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي . بيد أن تعرض دائم عن طريق التنفس لبعض القطط والكلاب لمستوى 150-225 مغ\م3 (_PPM_ 100 -150) أدى إلى تهيج العيون والحنجرة ، وقد حدث الموت عند المستوى _PPM 1800_ لمدة 15 دقيقة. 
الترياق: يمكن استعمال اميل النترات أو نيترات الصوديوم لتكوين سلفثيموجلوبين ( Sulmethemglobin ) ، مما يؤدي إلى إزالة الكبريتيد من الأنسجة وقد اقترح البيريدوكسن ( Pyridoxine ) أو اليوريا باعتبارها مواد مستقبلة للكبريتيد. 
6- طرق الكشف عن غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين:
لا يجوز الاعتماد على حاسة الشم في الكشف عن وجود غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ( ( Do not rely on your sense of smell to detect H2S. سواء في مواقع السكن أو العمل . 
 حقليا يتم استخدام عدة طرق للكشف عن وجوده وتركيزه وهذه من أهم التدابير الهندسية للتحكم بمثل هذا النوع من المخاطر .من هذه الطرق : 
- في الأماكن الثابتة ( المخابر ومراكز الحفارات ومحطات التجميع والفصل )

طريقة أزرق الميتيلين للكشف عنه وتقدير نسبته . 
الكروموتوغرافيا السائلة والغازية . 
طريقة لون اللهب . 
 - أما في الأماكن الجوالة ( آليات ، حماية ، حفارات إصلاح، خدمات...) : 

جهاز كشف الغازات الرقمي Gas detector. 
أنابيب القياس الامتزازية . 
 
7- معدات الحماية الشخصية من خطر غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين:
من متطلبات الأمن الصناعي في المناطق المعرضة لانبعاث غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين :

ضمان العمل الآمن والصحي في أماكن العمل الإداري والإنتاجي وتجهيز هذه المواقع بالوسائل المناسبة ( تهوية، إنذار، معدات وقاية، معدات قياس التركيز ..الخ) ، وتدريب العاملين على خطط الإخلاء وتدابير الأمن والسلامة وبشكل موثق . 
اتخاذ كافة التدابير التكنولوجية لمنع تآكل المعدات والخزانات وخطوط النقل ( موانع تآكل فعالة ، حماية مهبطية ...) ، للحد من احتمالات التسرب غير المراقب . 
تأمين الحماية الكافية من التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين باستخدام الوسائط المناسبة (إنذار، وسائل حماية شخصية، إشارات ..الخ). 
منع استخدام أية معدات غير مختبرة وتحمل إشارات الأمان القياسية ( صمامات، وصلات ، مواسير، ...الخ) . 
تطبيق نظام التحكم الآلي على منشآت إنتاج و نقل وتخزين ومعالجة النفط والغاز ( أتمتة الإغلاق عند تحسس التسريبات من الخطوط ، الإنذار عند ارتفاع ضغط الخزانات) . 
  إن تأمين وسائل الحماية الشخصية من خطر التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ،وخاصة للعاملين في قطاعات الخطر ، يعتبر شرط أساسي ضمن أي عقد نفطي _ومن هذه الوسائل_ : 

وسائل حماية الجسم : لباس وقائي كامل ( بدلات ، أحذية ، قفازات ، غطاء رأس ) ، يضمن عدم تغلغل الغاز إلى الجلد . تغسل الألبسة بعد كل استخدام وتنظف الأحذية والقفازات . كما يفترض بالعامل الاغتسال الكامل بعد كل عملية ارتداء وتعرض . 
وسائل حماية التنفس : إن أجهزة التنفس تختار بشكل متوافق طبيا وفق معايير ( OSHA 1910.134 ) مع الحالة الصحية للعامل المستخدم لها: 

عند وجود إمكانية تعرض محدود زمنياً و لتركيز مسموح (أو غير خطر ) يسمح باستخدام درع الوجه مع نظارات واقية وعازلة . 

عند وجود إمكانية تعرض لأكثر من _5 __PPM_ تستخدم أجهزة تغطي كامل الوجه مع مزود ضغط هواء ايجابي . 
عند وجود إمكانية تعرض لتركيز متوسط وأعلى من _100 __PPM_ يتم استخدام القناع التنفسي الكامل والمعزول مع مزود ضغط هواء ايجابي واحتياطي مختبر قبل الدخول إلى القطاع الملوث. 
 وتصنف أجهزة التنفس حسب طبيعة مهمة استخدامها :
1- جهاز تنفس مستقل Self-contained breathing apparatus (SCBA) .
2- وحدة النجاة ( Escape unit ) .
3- وحدة إنقاذ ( rescue unit ) ذات زمن محدد للاستخدام ( 30 دقيقة ) .
وقبل الدخول إلى المواقع الملوثة ، وبغض النظر عن طبيعة المهمة ، يتم قياس التركيز والتأكد من ابتعاده عن التركيز الانفجاري الحرج .
كما يحظر إنقاذ متعرض دون استخدام أجهزة حماية التنفس المناسبة . 

----------------------------------------------------------------
 اعداد/ فرقد عبدالله الوائلي /مشرف سلامه


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي على عرضك لهذا الموضوع ، وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة والاحقة في ميزان حسناتك.
تقبل تحياتي،،
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## sayed00 (13 يناير 2010)

مجهود كبير - مشكور اخى الكريم

يا ريت ترفع لنا الموضوع مجمع على ملف مرفق

تحياتى


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز فرقد ش ن ج على هذه المعلومات.
وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

حاضر وممنون وانشاء الله راح اعمل ملف يجمع كل مايخص امراض مزاولة المهنه قريبا

وتهمني جدا ملاحظاتكم


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

الامراض المهنية التي تعاني منها المرأة العاملة
*يؤثر العمل الذي تقوم به المرأة العاملة على صحتها بشكل او بآخر , ليس فقط في اواخر النهار او في العطلات , بل واحيانا الى لفترات طويلة بعد تركها الوظيفة . واحيانا اخرى تتعرض المرأة لحوادث وتصاب بأمراض مميتة لها علاقة بنوع العمل الذي تقوم به . فالمرأة التي تعمل في المصانع الصغيرة ووسائل النقل والمستشفيات والصناعات المختلفة وورش البناء , تتعرض لما يتعرض له الرجل من خطورة . 
واذ يتزايد عدد النساء المثقفات والجامعيات بشكل ملحوظ ويتبوأن مراكز عليا ومواقع مهمة في الادارة والانتاج الوطني يغدو الامل اكبر في السيطرة على شروط العمل وادخال التحسينات عليها خاصة بعد غزو التتكنولوجيا الحديثة والمواد الكيمياوية المعقدة التركيب والمكننة والمواد المشعة ... التي تؤثر سلبا , ليس فقط على صحة المرأة العاملة , بل احيانا على قدرتها الانجابية على وجه الخصوص .
المخاطر الصحية في العمل المكتبي
ان المجهود الذي تبذله المرأة العاملة في الدوائر الرسمية وغير الرسمية جلوسا لساعات طويلة خلف المكاتب ولسنوات ولسنوات طويلة لا بد ان يؤثر على صحتها , وقد تبين من بعض الدراسات الميدانية ان الجلوس الطويل غير الصحيح وغير المريح , والعمل على الالآت الكاتبة واجهزة الكوومبيوتر التي غزت مختلف الميادين , وقد ادى الى زيادة العوارض الجسدية التي تعاني منها المرأة , مثل الضعف في النظر , ووجع الرأس , وضيق في التنفس وآلام الظهر والكتفين والعنق والذراعين والمعصمين , بالأضافة الى عوارض نفسية اهمها : التعصيب والاحساس بالخوف والرجفة ودقة القلب السريعة والنسيان ...
تشير الاحصاءات الى انه يوجد في متناول الناس اكثر من مئة وخمسين مليون جهاز كمبيوتر وقد اصبحت اجهزة الكومبيوتر من ذرورريات العمل في المصارف والمعامل والمكاتب والمدارس والمحال التجارية والسوبر ماركت والمهن الحرة ومكاتب السفر الخ وحتى في المنازل .
ومما لاشك فيه ان العمل واالتسمر لساعات طويلة امام امام شاشات الكومبيوتر يسبب بعض الاعراض الجسدية منها , تغشي النظر وتدمع الاعين ووجع الرأس والصداع النصفي , هذا بالأضافة الى اوجاع في اسفل الظهر بسبب وضعية الجلوس الطويل , لذلك يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات الايلة للتخفيف من هذه الاعراض وضررها وذلك بوضع حاجز واقي اما شاشات الكومبيوتر للتخفيف قدر الامكان من الاشعاعات والجلوس على كرسي مريح مصنوع خصيصا للعمل المكتبي , وعدم تركيزالنظر على الشاشة لمدة طويلة من الزمن . ومراعاة ان يكون النظر في مستوى الشاشة وعلى بعد معين منها . ويجب اخذ فترات راحة من حين الى آخر والقيام بحركات بدنية خفيفة .


مخاطر العمل في القطاع الصحي

ان العمل في المستشفيات وسائر القطاعات الصحية قد يشكل خطرا على صحة المرأة علما بان الغالبية العظمى من القوى العاملة في المؤسسات الصحية من النساء وهن يعملن في مجالات مختلفة مثل التمريض وغرف الاشعة , وغرف الطوارئ والصيدليات , وتركيب الادوية وغرف العمليات والعزل الصحي , وكذلك في اقسام الطب الشعاعي و النووي .. وقد تتعرض المرأة في بعض هذه الاقسام الى مخاطر جدية على صحتها خاصة غرف الاشعة وطب الاسنان وغرف العمليات مما يمكن ان يؤدي بها الى اجهاض تلقائي اذا كانت حاملا او الى اصابتها بداء الربو بسبب الغازات المخدرة او بسبب تنشقها للمواد الكيمياوية المستخدمة على شكل واسع في التنظيف والتطهير والتعقيم .

وتصاب بعض الممرضات بأوجاع في الرقبة والظهر والساقين بسبب الوقوف الطويل والسهر الكثير وخدمة المرضى ورفعهم او جرعربات المرضى ونقلهم من غرفهم الى غرف الاشعة او المختبر وبالعكس .

وتجدر بنا الاشادة بالممرضات العاملات في غرف التوليد لما يبذلنه من جهد جسدي وفكري في مساعدة المرأة الحامل على الولادة ومراقبتها والاعتناء بنظافتها والاهتمام بتعقيم غرف الولادة , وكلها اعمال شاقة ومرهقة , وكذلك الامر بالنسبة الى العاملات في دور العجزة ومستشفيات المعوقين , وقد اعتدن الكثير من العمل والقليل من الراحة , وربما يشعرن بأنهن يدرن في دائرة من الارهاق والتوتر , وقد اثبتت الدراسات والاحصاءات ان هؤلاء النساء يواجهن مع الوقت مشكلات صحية خطيرة منها فقر الدم , والاجهاد والتوتر العصبي , وارتفاع ضغط الدم , والفاريس , والاجهاض التلقائي , وكلها ترجع الى النمط المتصل بالعمل الشاق , وما يقترن به من ضغوط .هذا ناهيك عن امكانية تعرضهن للعدوى بداء السيدا ( الايدز ) بواسطة نقل الدم او الى اي عدوى جرثومية قد يحملها المريض , لذلك على ادارات المستشفيات ان تؤمن جميع وسائل الامان للعاملين فيها تبعا لاحدث التقنيات العملية والارشادات الصحية والوقائية العالمية , وتشمل هذه الارشادات والنظم حماية الممرضة من العدوى وتلقيحها ضد الامراض المعدية الاكثر انتشارا في المؤسسات الطبية واجراء الكشف الطبي الدوري عليها وفحوص الدم والاشعة من وقت الى آخر , اما الممرضة الحامل فلا بد من احاطتها بالعناية ونقلها للعمل في مكان آمن او قسم من اقسام الطبابة السهلة , او في المستوصف النهاري . كذلك لابد من تأمين وسائل نقل العاملات تبعا لدوامهن ليلا نهارا بصورة آمنة ومريحة , سواء كن ممرضات ام عاملات في اي حقل آخر .
المخاطر الصحية في العمل المنزلي
الخطر الاكبر في العمل المنزلي , يا سيدتي , ييكمن في انك تأخذين الاعمال المنزلية كأمور مسلم بها ولا تستحق الاهتمام او الحذر من عواقبها . ان ربة البيت اليوم تستخدم الكثير من الادوات الكهربائية التي من المحتمل ان تسبب الحرائق والحوادث من جراء الاحتكاك او صب الماء على اشرطة كهربائية تالفة , او نسيان المكواة او الدفاية او السخان الكهربائي لوقت طويل بالقرب من مواد بلاستيكية او البسة قابلة للاشتعال بسرعة قصوى , وهل تعلمين على سبيل المثال ان نسبة حوادث الموت الناجمة عن الاختناق بسبب ترك دفايات الغاز او الكاز في امكنة مقفلة في المنازل تأتي في المرتية الاولى بين غيرها في كثير مكن بلدان المنطقة .
وهناك مصدر اخر للحوادث المنزلية الخطيرة وهو ما لا تفكرين فيه عادة , انه ميل المرأة للاحتفاظ بمواد خطرة , مثل مواد التنظيف , وهي كثيرة , مثل ماء الكلور و الديتول .. وسواها من مطهرات ومعقمات للاطعمة او زجاجات الشرب وغير ذلك من الادوات المنزلية . والامثلة على هذه الحوادث متعددة منها ان كثيرا ما يختلط الامر على اعضاء العائلة فيقدمون على الشرب منها , او تقوم ربة البيت باستخدام زجاجة في اعداد الطعام ظنا منها انها زجاجة الخل مثلا , اوترش الطعام بمادة بيضاء تظن انها ملح ولكنها مادة سامة لقتل الحشرات شبيهة بالملح . 
هناك خطر اخر يهدد صحة الاولاد وسائر اعضاء العائلة ينشأ نتيجة الاحتفاظ بالادوية والعقاقير القديمة المنتهية الصلاحية واعادة استعمالها بدون استشارة الطبيب او الصيدلي , مما لا شك فيه انه عليك عدم الاحتفاظ بالاوعية والزجاجات التي كانت مليئة بمواد سامة مثل الديمول والجازولين والكاز ... خوفا من كونها مصدرا للتسمم الحاد في حال اعادة استخدامها في لحفظ السوائل ةالاطعمة ومياه الشرب .
من جهة اخرى تعد الاعمال المنزلية الشاقة مثل الصعود على سلالم غير آمنة قابلة للانزلاق او محاولة ازاحة البراد او الخزانة بدون اية مساعدة او شطف ارضية المنزل بالصابون او مواد لزجة ثم السير عليها بدون التنبه لما قد يسببه ذلك من فقدان التوازن والوقوع على الظهر او الرأس او الاطراف مما قد يتسبب في خدوش وجروح وكسور وانزفة داخلية 
*


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

*أمراض الغبار الرئوية*



*الأتربة أو الايروسولات *​
*يطلق مسمى الايروسولات على الجسيمات المعلقة في الهواء سواء كانت صلبة أو سائلة. *
*و تشمل الجسيمات الصلبة في بيئة العمل الأتربة و الأدخنة و السناج ، كما تشمل الجسيمات السائلة قطرات متناهية في الدقة على هيئة ضباب أو رذاذ.*
*و تعرف الأتربة بأنها جسيمات صلبة تتراوح أقطارها ما بين أقل من 1 ميكرون إلي أكثر من 100 ميكرون نتجت عن تفتيت أجسام صلبة بإحدى الطرق الميكانيكية مثل الطحن و الاحتكاك و غير ذلك. و يظل تركيبها الكيميائي مماثلا لتركيب المادة الأصلية.*
*أما السناج فيتكون من جسيمات صلبة متناهية في الدقة و لكنها قد تلتصق ببعضها فتكون جسيمات أكبر، ترى بالعين المجردة. وهى تتكون من مادة الكربون و تنتج عن الاحتراق غير الكامل للمواد المحتوية عليه.*
*والأدخنة هي جسيمات صلبة دقيقة من أكاسيد المعادن تنتج عن تسخين تلك المعادن إلي درجة التبخر ثم أكسدتها بالأكسجين الجوى.*
*و يتكون الضباب من قطرات من الماء تتكون قريبا من سطح الأرض و تنتج من تكثف بخار الماء.*
*أما الرذاذ فهو قطرات دقيقة من سائل تم تفتيته بإحدى الوسائل الميكانيكية كما تتطاير زيوت التبريد حول الآلات التى تدور بسرعة كبيرة.*

*و لما كانت عملية التنفس عملية مستمرة لا غنى للإنسان عنها ، فان هذه الايروسولات يمكنها الوصول إلي الجهاز التنفسي ، فتسبب تهيجا في المسالك التنفسية أو في نسيج الرئة إذا كانت لها هذه الخاصية ، أو تستقر في الرئتين. فإذا كانت قابلة للذوبان في الماء فان المكان الذي تستقر فيه ( الشعب الهوائية أو نسيج الرئة ) ليس بذي أهمية كبيرة ، حيث أنها تذوب في المخاط أو السائل الذي يغطى سطح الجهاز التنفسي، و تمتص فتصل إلي الدم و منه إلي أجزاء الجسم المختلفة حيث يمكن أن تسبب التسمم إذا كانت لها هذه الخاصية ( مثل أملاح الرصاص و المنجنيز ) .*
*أما في حالة الجسيمات التى لا تذوب في الماء فان مكان ترسبها في الجهاز التنفسي له أهمية قصوى إذ تعتمد عليه قدرتها على البقاء في الجهاز التنفسي أو في الرئتين بصفة خاصة. و يحدد مكان ترسب الجسيمات حجمها في المكان الأول. فالجسيمات كبيرة الحجم ( القطر أكبر من 10 ميكرون ) تترسب **–** في العادة **–** بفعل الجاذبية الأرضية قبل أن تصل إلي الجهاز التنفسي. و تمر الجسيمات الأصغر حجما إلي المسالك التنفسية ، فتتصدى لها الأنظمة الدفاعية الموجودة في الجهاز التنفسي فيترسب جزء منها في الأنف و القصبة الهوائية و الشعب الهوائية، و يمكن للجسيمات الأصغر من 5 ميكرون الوصول إلي نسيج الرئة ، و تعرف بالأتربة القابلة للاستنشاق **Respirable dust **، وإن كان متوسط قطر الأتربة التى يمكن أن تترسب في الحويصلات الهوائية حوالي 1 ميكرون ، مع تفاوت كبير في الحجم.*
*فإذا كانت كمية الأتربة أو الجسيمات التى تصل إلي الجهاز التنفسي في الحدود المقبولة فان بالإمكان التخلص من 95% منها بفعل الأنظمة الدفاعية للجهاز التنفسي. و في الظروف الطبيعية تحتوى رئتي الإنسان البالغ على كميات قليلة و غير مؤثرة من الأتربة ، كما تحتوى على كمية من السناج الذي يستقر في الرئتين فيعطيها اللون الأسود في بعض الأماكن مثل العقد الليمفاوية، و لكن ذلك لا يؤثر على وظيفة الرئتين و ليس له أي آثار مرضية.*
*أما إذا زادت كمية الأتربة في البيئة عن حد معين ، فان كميات كبيرة منها تترسب في الجهاز التنفسي و قد تكون لها آثار ضارة .*


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

- التسمم بالرصاص ومضاعفاته* :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك: تداول الخامات المحتوية على الرصاص، صب الرصاص القديم الزنك القديم (الخردة) العمل فى صناعة الأدوات من سبائك الرصاص أو الرصاص القديم (الخردة) العمل فى صناعة مركبات الرصاص – صهر الرصاص – تحضير واستعمال ميناء الخزف المحتوية على رصاص التلميع بواسطة برادة الرصاص المساحيق المحتوية على الرصاص. تحضير أو استعمال البويات أو الألوان أو الدهانات المحتوية على الرصاص . . إلخ.*


*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.*​*2 - التسمم بالزئبق ومضاعفاته :*

*وكذا أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول بالزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة بالزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. ويشمل ذلك: العمل فى صناعة مركبات بالزئبق وصناعة آلات المعامل والمقاييس الزئبقية وتحضير المادة الخام فى صناعة القبعات وعمليات التذهيب واستخراج، الذهب وصناعة المفرقات الزئبقية . . إلخ.*

*3 - التسمم بالزرنيخ ومضاعفاته :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. ويشمل ذلك: العمليات التى يتولد فيها الزرنيخ أو مركباته وكذا العمل فى إنتاج أو صناعة الزرنيخ أو مركباته.*

*4 - التسمم بالأنتيمون ومضاعفاته :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الأنتيمون أن مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الأنتيمون أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. *
*5 - التسمم بالفسفور ومضاعفاته :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الفسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الفسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. *
*6 - التسمم بالبنزول أو مثيلاته أو مركباته الأميدية أو الأزوتية أو مشتقاتها أو مضاعفات ذلك التسمم :*

*كل عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرتها أو غبارها.*
*7 - التسمم بالمنجنيز ومضاعفاته :*

*كل عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه، وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه: ويشمل ذلك: العمل فى استخراج أو تحضير المنجنيز أو مركباته وصحتها وتعبئتها . . إلخ.*
*8 - التسمم بالكبريت ومضاعفاته :*

*كل عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الكبريت أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار الكبريت أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك التعرض للمركبات الغازية وغير الغازية للكبريت . . إلخ. *
*9 - التأثر بالكروم وما ينشأ عنه من قرح ومضاعفات :*

*كل عمل يستدعى تحضير أو تولد أو استعمال أو تداول الكروم أو حمض الكروميك أو كرومات أو بيكرومات الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم أو الزنك أو أية مادة تحتوى عليها. *
*10 - التأثر بالنيكل أو ما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات وقرح :*

*كل عمل يستدعى تحضير أو تولد استعمال أو تداول النيكل أو مركباته أو أية مادة تحتوى على النيكل أو مركباته. ويشمل ذلك التعرض لغبار كربونيل النيكل.*
*11 - التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون وما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات :*

*كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأول أكسيد الكربون.ويشمل ذلك: عمليات تحضير أو استعماله أو تولده كما يحدثوقمائن الطوب والجير . . إلخ. فى الجراجات *
*12 - التسمم بحامض السيانور ومركباته وما ينشأ عن ذلك من مضاعفات :*

*كل عمل يستدعى تغيير استعمال أو تداول حامض السيانور أو مركباته وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرة أو رذاذ الحامض أو مركباته أو أتربتها أو المواد المحتوية عليها*
*13 - التسمم بالكلور والفلور والبروم ومركباتها :*

*كل عمل يستدعى تحضير أو استعمال أو تداول الكلور أو الفلور أو البروم أو مركباتها وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لتلك المواد أو لأبخرتها أو غبارها.*
*14 - التسمم بالبترول أو غازاته أو مشتقاته ومضاعفاته :*

*كل عمل يستدعى تداول أو استعمال البترول أو غازاته أو مشتقاته وكذلك اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لتلك المواد صلبة كانت أو سائلة أو غازية.*
*15 - التسمم بالكلورفورم ورابع كلوريد الكربون :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الكلوروفورم أو رابع كلوريد الكربون وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرتها أو الأبخرة المحتوية عليها.*
*16 - التسمم برابع كلورو الاثين وثالث كلوروالاثيلين والمشتقات الهالوجينية الأخرى للمركبات الأيدروكربونية من المجموعة الأليفاتية :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد والتعرض لأبخرتها أو الأبخرة المحتوية عليها.*
*17 - الأمراض والأعراض الباثولوجية التى تنشأ عن الراديوم والمواد ذات النشاط الاشعاعى أو أشعة إكس :*

*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض للراديوم وأى مادة أخرى ذات نشاط إشعاعي أو أشعة إكس *
*18 - سرطان الجلد الأولى والتهابات وتقرحات الجلد أو العيون المزمنة :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تناول أو التعرض للقطران أو الزفت أو البيتومين أو الزيوت المعدنية بما فيها البارتين أو الفلور أو أى مركبات أو منتجات أو مخلفات هذه المواد وكذا التعرض لاى مادة مهيجة أخرى صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية 0*
*19 - تأثر العين بالحرارة وما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات :*

*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض المتكرر أو المتواصل للوهج أو الإشعاع الصادر من الزجاج المصهور أو المعادن المحماة أو المنصهرة أو التعرض لضوء قوى أو حرارة شديدة مما يؤدى إلى تلف بالعين أو ضعف الإبصار.*


 أمراض الغبار الرئوى (نوموكونيوزس) التى تنشأ عن : - غبار السليكا (سليكوزس)- غبار الاسبستوس ( أسبستوزس ) - غبار القطن (بسينوزس)- غبار بودرة التلك (تلكوزس) :

*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار حديث التولد لمادة السليكا أو المواد التى تحتوى على مادة السليكا بنسبة تزيد عن5% كالعمل فى المناجم والمحاجر أو تحت الأحجار أو صحنها أو فى صناعة المسنات الحجرية أو تلميع المعادن بالرمل أو أية أعمال أخرى تستدعى نفس التعرض ، وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار الاسبستوس وغبار القطن وغبار الكتان وبودرة التلك لدرجة ينشأ عنها هذه الأمراض. *
*21 - الجمرة الخبيثة (أنثراكس) :*

*كل عمل يستدعى الاتصال بحيوانات مصابة بهذا المرض أو تداول رممها أو أجزاء منها أو منتجاتها الخام أو مخلفاتها بما فى ذلك الجلود والحوافر والقرون والشعر وكذلك العمل فى شحن وتفريغ أو نقل البضائع المحتوية على منتجات الحيوانات الخام ومخلفاتها أو البضائع التى يحتمل أن تكون قد تلوثت بأبواغ المرض (حويصلات المرض) عن طريق الحيوانات أو فضلاتها *
*22 - السقاوة :*

*كل عمل يستدعى الاتصال بحيوانات مصابة بهذا المرض وتداول رممها أو أجزاء منها.*
*23 - مرض الدرن :*

*العمل فى المستشفيات المخصصة لعلاج هذا المرض *
*24 - أمراض الحميات المعدية :*

*العمل فى المستشفيات المخصصة لعلاج هذه الحميات والمخالطة بحكم العمل لحالات الأمراض المعدية والعمل فى المعامل أو مراكز الأبحاث المختصة بهذه النوعية من الأمراض.*
*25 - التسمم بالبريليوم :*

*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول هذا العنصر أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.*
*26 - التسمم بالسيليليوم :*

*كذا أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار اى أبخرة أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.*
*27 - الأعراض والأمراض الناتجة عن التعرض لتغييرات الضغط الجوى :*

*كل عمل يستدعى التعرض المفاجئ أو العمل تحت ضغط جوى مرتفع أو التخلخل المفاجئ فى الضغط الجوى أو العمل تحت ضغط جوى منخفض لمدة طويلة.*
*28 - الأعراض والأمراض الباثولوجية التى تنشأ عن الهرمونات ومشتقاتها :*

*كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لتأثير الهرمونات أو المشتقات الهرمونية*
*29 - الصمم المهنى :*

*العمل فى الصناعات أو الأعمال التى يتعرض فيها العمال لتأثير الضوضاء أو العقاقير والكيماويات التى تؤثر على السمع.*
*30 - الأعراض والعلامات الباثولوجية بالأطراف العليا الناتجة عن الاهتزازات الموضعية والمصحوبة فى صورة الأشعة بتغيرات مفصلية وعظمية فى عظام اليدين والمفاصل الصغرى :*
*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض للاهتزازات بالأطراف خاصة إذا كان يصاحبه برودة فى أعمال الحفر والتخريم والمسابك والمناجم والمحاجر والصناعات الثقيلة وغيرها *
*31 - التسمم بالنترات والنيترات والنيتروجليسرين :*
*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض أو استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد خاصة فى الصناعات الحربية ( المفرقعات ) والأدوية والصناعات الكيماوية وغيرها *
*32 - التسمم بالكادميوم ومضاعفاته :*
*رأى عمل يستدعى التعرض أو استعمال أو تداول الكادميوم أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه مثل الطلاء بالكهرباء صناعة الطائرات والسيارات أو الأجهزة الاليكترونية والبويات والبلاستك والبطاريات القلوية وغيرها 0*
*33 - التسمم بالكحول والجليكول والكيتون بأنواعها المختلفة ومضاعفاته :*
*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض أو استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد ومركباتها والمواد المحتوية عليها ويشمل ذلك الصباغة والتنظيف والطباعة والحرير الصناعى والجلود والمطاط وغيرها *
*34 - الامراض الناتجة عن الإشعاعات غير المؤينة مثل الفوق بنفسجية والأشعة تحت الحمراء فى :*
*أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لهذه الإشعاعات *
*35 - التسمم بمبيدات الآفات :*
*أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول أو تصنيع هذه المواد وكذلك اى عمل يستدعى التعرض له *


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (14 يناير 2010)

*الامراض المهنية التي تعاني منها المرأة العاملة
يؤثر العمل الذي تقوم به المرأة العاملة على صحتها بشكل او بآخر , ليس فقط في اواخر النهار او في العطلات , بل واحيانا الى لفترات طويلة بعد تركها الوظيفة . واحيانا اخرى تتعرض المرأة لحوادث وتصاب بأمراض مميتة لها علاقة بنوع العمل الذي تقوم به . فالمرأة التي تعمل في المصانع الصغيرة ووسائل النقل والمستشفيات والصناعات المختلفة وورش البناء , تتعرض لما يتعرض له الرجل من خطورة . 
واذ يتزايد عدد النساء المثقفات والجامعيات بشكل ملحوظ ويتبوأن مراكز عليا ومواقع مهمة في الادارة والانتاج الوطني يغدو الامل اكبر في السيطرة على شروط العمل وادخال التحسينات عليها خاصة بعد غزو التتكنولوجيا الحديثة والمواد الكيمياوية المعقدة التركيب والمكننة والمواد المشعة ... التي تؤثر سلبا , ليس فقط على صحة المرأة العاملة , بل احيانا على قدرتها الانجابية على وجه الخصوص .
المخاطر الصحية في العمل المكتبي
ان المجهود الذي تبذله المرأة العاملة في الدوائر الرسمية وغير الرسمية جلوسا لساعات طويلة خلف المكاتب ولسنوات ولسنوات طويلة لا بد ان يؤثر على صحتها , وقد تبين من بعض الدراسات الميدانية ان الجلوس الطويل غير الصحيح وغير المريح , والعمل على الالآت الكاتبة واجهزة الكوومبيوتر التي غزت مختلف الميادين , وقد ادى الى زيادة العوارض الجسدية التي تعاني منها المرأة , مثل الضعف في النظر , ووجع الرأس , وضيق في التنفس وآلام الظهر والكتفين والعنق والذراعين والمعصمين , بالأضافة الى عوارض نفسية اهمها : التعصيب والاحساس بالخوف والرجفة ودقة القلب السريعة والنسيان ...
تشير الاحصاءات الى انه يوجد في متناول الناس اكثر من مئة وخمسين مليون جهاز كمبيوتر وقد اصبحت اجهزة الكومبيوتر من ذرورريات العمل في المصارف والمعامل والمكاتب والمدارس والمحال التجارية والسوبر ماركت والمهن الحرة ومكاتب السفر الخ وحتى في المنازل .
ومما لاشك فيه ان العمل واالتسمر لساعات طويلة امام امام شاشات الكومبيوتر يسبب بعض الاعراض الجسدية منها , تغشي النظر وتدمع الاعين ووجع الرأس والصداع النصفي , هذا بالأضافة الى اوجاع في اسفل الظهر بسبب وضعية الجلوس الطويل , لذلك يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات الايلة للتخفيف من هذه الاعراض وضررها وذلك بوضع حاجز واقي اما شاشات الكومبيوتر للتخفيف قدر الامكان من الاشعاعات والجلوس على كرسي مريح مصنوع خصيصا للعمل المكتبي , وعدم تركيزالنظر على الشاشة لمدة طويلة من الزمن . ومراعاة ان يكون النظر في مستوى الشاشة وعلى بعد معين منها . ويجب اخذ فترات راحة من حين الى آخر والقيام بحركات بدنية خفيفة .


مخاطر العمل في القطاع الصحي

ان العمل في المستشفيات وسائر القطاعات الصحية قد يشكل خطرا على صحة المرأة علما بان الغالبية العظمى من القوى العاملة في المؤسسات الصحية من النساء وهن يعملن في مجالات مختلفة مثل التمريض وغرف الاشعة , وغرف الطوارئ والصيدليات , وتركيب الادوية وغرف العمليات والعزل الصحي , وكذلك في اقسام الطب الشعاعي و النووي .. وقد تتعرض المرأة في بعض هذه الاقسام الى مخاطر جدية على صحتها خاصة غرف الاشعة وطب الاسنان وغرف العمليات مما يمكن ان يؤدي بها الى اجهاض تلقائي اذا كانت حاملا او الى اصابتها بداء الربو بسبب الغازات المخدرة او بسبب تنشقها للمواد الكيمياوية المستخدمة على شكل واسع في التنظيف والتطهير والتعقيم .

وتصاب بعض الممرضات بأوجاع في الرقبة والظهر والساقين بسبب الوقوف الطويل والسهر الكثير وخدمة المرضى ورفعهم او جرعربات المرضى ونقلهم من غرفهم الى غرف الاشعة او المختبر وبالعكس .

وتجدر بنا الاشادة بالممرضات العاملات في غرف التوليد لما يبذلنه من جهد جسدي وفكري في مساعدة المرأة الحامل على الولادة ومراقبتها والاعتناء بنظافتها والاهتمام بتعقيم غرف الولادة , وكلها اعمال شاقة ومرهقة , وكذلك الامر بالنسبة الى العاملات في دور العجزة ومستشفيات المعوقين , وقد اعتدن الكثير من العمل والقليل من الراحة , وربما يشعرن بأنهن يدرن في دائرة من الارهاق والتوتر , وقد اثبتت الدراسات والاحصاءات ان هؤلاء النساء يواجهن مع الوقت مشكلات صحية خطيرة منها فقر الدم , والاجهاد والتوتر العصبي , وارتفاع ضغط الدم , والفاريس , والاجهاض التلقائي , وكلها ترجع الى النمط المتصل بالعمل الشاق , وما يقترن به من ضغوط .هذا ناهيك عن امكانية تعرضهن للعدوى بداء السيدا ( الايدز ) بواسطة نقل الدم او الى اي عدوى جرثومية قد يحملها المريض , لذلك على ادارات المستشفيات ان تؤمن جميع وسائل الامان للعاملين فيها تبعا لاحدث التقنيات العملية والارشادات الصحية والوقائية العالمية , وتشمل هذه الارشادات والنظم حماية الممرضة من العدوى وتلقيحها ضد الامراض المعدية الاكثر انتشارا في المؤسسات الطبية واجراء الكشف الطبي الدوري عليها وفحوص الدم والاشعة من وقت الى آخر , اما الممرضة الحامل فلا بد من احاطتها بالعناية ونقلها للعمل في مكان آمن او قسم من اقسام الطبابة السهلة , او في المستوصف النهاري . كذلك لابد من تأمين وسائل نقل العاملات تبعا لدوامهن ليلا نهارا بصورة آمنة ومريحة , سواء كن ممرضات ام عاملات في اي حقل آخر .
المخاطر الصحية في العمل المنزلي
الخطر الاكبر في العمل المنزلي , يا سيدتي , ييكمن في انك تأخذين الاعمال المنزلية كأمور مسلم بها ولا تستحق الاهتمام او الحذر من عواقبها . ان ربة البيت اليوم تستخدم الكثير من الادوات الكهربائية التي من المحتمل ان تسبب الحرائق والحوادث من جراء الاحتكاك او صب الماء على اشرطة كهربائية تالفة , او نسيان المكواة او الدفاية او السخان الكهربائي لوقت طويل بالقرب من مواد بلاستيكية او البسة قابلة للاشتعال بسرعة قصوى , وهل تعلمين على سبيل المثال ان نسبة حوادث الموت الناجمة عن الاختناق بسبب ترك دفايات الغاز او الكاز في امكنة مقفلة في المنازل تأتي في المرتية الاولى بين غيرها في كثير مكن بلدان المنطقة .
وهناك مصدر اخر للحوادث المنزلية الخطيرة وهو ما لا تفكرين فيه عادة , انه ميل المرأة للاحتفاظ بمواد خطرة , مثل مواد التنظيف , وهي كثيرة , مثل ماء الكلور و الديتول .. وسواها من مطهرات ومعقمات للاطعمة او زجاجات الشرب وغير ذلك من الادوات المنزلية . والامثلة على هذه الحوادث متعددة منها ان كثيرا ما يختلط الامر على اعضاء العائلة فيقدمون على الشرب منها , او تقوم ربة البيت باستخدام زجاجة في اعداد الطعام ظنا منها انها زجاجة الخل مثلا , اوترش الطعام بمادة بيضاء تظن انها ملح ولكنها مادة سامة لقتل الحشرات شبيهة بالملح . 
هناك خطر اخر يهدد صحة الاولاد وسائر اعضاء العائلة ينشأ نتيجة الاحتفاظ بالادوية والعقاقير القديمة المنتهية الصلاحية واعادة استعمالها بدون استشارة الطبيب او الصيدلي , مما لا شك فيه انه عليك عدم الاحتفاظ بالاوعية والزجاجات التي كانت مليئة بمواد سامة مثل الديمول والجازولين والكاز ... خوفا من كونها مصدرا للتسمم الحاد في حال اعادة استخدامها في لحفظ السوائل ةالاطعمة ومياه الشرب .
من جهة اخرى تعد الاعمال المنزلية الشاقة مثل الصعود على سلالم غير آمنة قابلة للانزلاق او محاولة ازاحة البراد او الخزانة بدون اية مساعدة او شطف ارضية المنزل بالصابون او مواد لزجة ثم السير عليها بدون التنبه لما قد يسببه ذلك من فقدان التوازن والوقوع على الظهر او الرأس او الاطراف مما قد يتسبب في خدوش وجروح وكسور وانزفة داخلية 
*​

فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## م ابوفارس (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع قوى ورائع جدا


----------



## fraidi (21 يناير 2010)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## اسامةعباس (26 يناير 2010)

مجهود ممتاز خصوصا مع ندرة الموضوعات المترجمة للغة العربية في مجال السلامة ....أكرر طلب المهندس سيد سلام - المعلومات قيمة يفضل جمعها علي ملف واحد وإرفاقه بمشاركة الزميل العزيز


----------



## chemist555 (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات، ويا ليت يتم جمعها في ملف واحد


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (28 يناير 2010)

*الأمراض المهنية بين شساعة الطب*

الأمراض المهنيةبين شساعة الطب
ومحدوديةالقانون.
أدى التطور التقني الذي شهده العالم إلى ظهور العديد من المخاطر التي ينبغيعلى الإنسان إدراكها وتجنب الوقوع في مسبباتها
توفير بيئة عمل آمنة من مخاطر الصناعات المختلفة ورفع مستوى كفاءةوسائل الوقاية سيؤدي بلا شك إلى الحد من الإصابات والإمراض المهنية، وحماية العاملينمن الحوادث.
تعريف الأمراض المهنية :
هي الأمراض التي تنشأ بسبب المهنة والتي تظهر أثناء فترة العمل فمثلا قد يصابالعاملين بالمستشفيات بالأمراض الصدرية والتدرن الرئوي نتيجة لاحتكاكهم بالمرضى
ويعتبر في هذه الحالة مرضا مهنيا
كما يُعرف المرض المهني بأنه المرض الذي ينشأ بسبب التعرض لعوامل البيئةالمصاحبة للعمل مثل العوامل الفيزيائية أو الكيميائية أو الفيزيولوجية الخطرة أوالمضرة بالصحة وبمستويات ولفترات تعرض تزيد عن الحدود المسموح بها مما قد يؤدى إلى الوفاة أو الإصابة بمرض مزمن
وينشأ المرض المهني نتيجة التعرض في العمل لمخاطر مثل التسمم أو التعرض لغبارأو رذاذ أو أبخرة بعض المواد الضارة كالاسبستوس والزئبق والرصاص أو التعرضللضوضاء التي تصيب العامل بالصمم المهني ، واختلاف الضغط أو التعرض للوهجالمباشر أو ارتفاع أو انخفاض درجة الحرارة كما يحدث بالقرب من الأفران وداخلالثلاجات ، كذلك تعرض بعض العاملين لمخاطر التعامل الطويل مع الحاسوب والناتج عنهعدد من الأمراض المهنية أكثرها شيوعًا تصلب الظهر والآلام الرقبة والكتف وخدرالأيدي والإصابة بإجهاد العينيين.
أسباب الأمراض المهنية :
أسباب سلوكية ( تتعلق بالعامل (
إهمال العامل وشرود ذهنه . 
نقص المهارة أو الخبرة . 
الثقة الزائدة في النفس . 
وجود عاهة أو نقص بدني . 
التعامل الخاطئ مع بيئة العمل
- أسباب في بيئة العمل :
عدم توفير حواجز واقية بالآلات . 
استعمال أدوات ومعدات معيبة . 
عدم توفر النظام والترتيب في بيئة العمل .
الإضاءة غير السليمة . 
التهوية غير المناسبة . 
الضوضاء أثناء العمل . 
عدم استخدام أو توافر أدوات وملابس الوقاية الشخصية

أهم الأمراض المهنية:
التسمم بالرصاص
ومضاعفاته
أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الرصاص، أو مركباته أوالمواد المحتوية عليه.
وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الرصاص أومركباته. 
ويشمل ذلك:
- تداول الخامات المحتوية على الرصاص.
- صهر وصب الرصاص القديم والزنك القديم ( الخردة) فيسبائك الصناعة.
- تحضير واستعمال ميناء الخزف المحتوية على رصاصالتلميع بواسطة برادةالرصاص أو المساحيق المحتوية علىالرصاص.
- استخدام الرصاص ومركباته في الطباعة وتصليح الخزاناتالرصاصية والطلاء رشًا بمانع الرصاص وصنع الحوامضوأملاح الرصاص ومباشرتها وتحضير واستعمال البويات...
التسمم بالزئبق ومضاعفاته
أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد
المحتوية عليه .
وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزئبق أو
مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. ويشمل ذلك:
- العمل في صناعة مركبات الزئبق وصناعة آلات المعامل
والمقاييس الزئبقية وعمليات التذهيب واستخراج الذهب وصناعة
المفرقعات الزئبقية الخ
التسمم بالزرنيخ ومضاعفاته
أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو
مستحضراته أو المواد المحتوية عليه .
وكذلك أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزرنيخ أو
مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. ويشمل ذلك:
− العمليات التي يتولد فيها الزرنيخ أو مركباته وكذا العمل في
إنتاج أو صناعة الزرنيخ أو مركباته .
− صنع واستعمال العقاقير المبيدة للحشرات والمحتوية على
الزرنيخ أو مركباته.
− صنع واستعمال الأصباغ المحتوية على مركبات الزرنيخ.
− استعمال الزرنيخ في إعداد ودباغة الجلود.
− استعمال الزرنيخ في صناعة البلور...الخ
التسمم بالمنجنيز ومضاعفاته
كل عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول المنجنيز أو مركباته أو
المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو
غبار المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
ويشمل ذلك: العمل في استخراج أو تحضير المنجنيز أو
مركباته وطحنها وتعبئتها ...الخ.
التأثير بالكروم وما ينشأ عنه
من قرح ومضاعفات
كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو تولد أو استعمال أو تداول الكروم
أو حمض الكروميك، أو كرومات أو بيكرومات الصوديوم أو
البوتاسيوم أو الزنك أو أي مادة تحتوي عليها.

التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون
وما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات
كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأول أكسيد الكربون ويشمل ذلك
عمليات تحضيره أو استعماله أو تولده كما يحدث في الجراحات
وقمائن الطوب والجير والمناجم وحالات الحرائق ... الخ.

التسمم بحامض السيانور
ومركباته وما ينشأ عنه من
مضاعفات
كل عمل يستدعي تحضير أو استعمال أو تداول حامض السيانورأو مركباته وكذا كل عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو رذاذالحامض أو مركباته أو أتربتها أو المواد المحتوية عليها.



سرطان الجلد الأولي
والتهابات وتقرحات الجلد
والعين المزمنة نتيجة التأثر بالمواد المخرشة
أي عمل يستدعي استعمال أو تداول أو التعرض لأية مادة
مهيجة صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية تحدث أذى مزمنًا على الجلد أو
العين كالقطران أو الزفت أو البتومين أو الزيوت المعدنية
أوالفلور وكذلك أعمال الطلي بالكهرباء.


التسمم بالكادميوم
أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار الكاديوم. ويشمل
ذلك:
- أعمال الخلائط المعدنية.
- الأصباغ.
- المفاعلات الذرية.
- دخان الكادميوم الساخن.
- أعمال التغليف الواقي به
الأمراض والأعراض الباثولوجية التي تنشأ عن الراديوم أو المواد ذات النشاط الإشعاعي أو أشعة إكس
أي عمل يستدعي التعرض للراديوم أو أية مادة ذات نشاطإشعاعي أو أشعة إكس، ويشمل ذلك:
-إجراء بحوث أو عمليات قياس تتعلق بالمواد ذات النشاط
الإشعاعي وبأشعة إكس في المختبرات وغيرها.
- الأعمال التي تجعل المباشرين لها عرضة لمفعول الإشعاع فيالمراكز الطبية وغيرها

الأمراض الرئوية المزمنةالناتجة عن التعرض للغبار.
أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار حديث التولد لمادة السليكا أو
المواد التي تحتوي على مادة السليكا بنسبة تزيد عن 5% ، وكذا
أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لغبار الأسبستوس وغبار القطن
وغبار الكتان وبودرة التلك لدرجة ينشأ عنها هذه الأمراض.
ويشمل ذلك:
- العمل في المناجم والمحاجر.
- تلميع المعادن بالرمل.
- صنع ومباشرة العقاقير السحجية والمساحيق المستعملة
للتنظيف .
- صنع الزجاج والخزف.
- صنع الأسمنت والجير والجبس باستثناء استعمال هذه المواد
في البناء.
أمراض الجهاز التنفسيالناتجة عن التعرض للغازاتوالأبخرة المهيجة.
الأعمال التي يتعرض فيها العامل لاستنشاق الغازات المهيجة (الغازات الكبريتية، الكلورين، أكاسيد الآزوت ... الخ ) ويشملذلك:
- عمليات التعدين.
- العمل في المختبرات التي تتعامل مع هذه المواد.
- الصناعات الكيميائية... الخ
مرض الدرن( السل )
العمل في المستشفيات والمصحات ودور العلاج والتشخيص التيتعرض بحكم المهنة للتماس مع هذا المرض

تأثر الجهاز السمعي
العمل في الصناعات أو الأعمال في الأماكن التي يتعرض فيها
العمال لتأثير الضوضاء التي تزيد فيها شدة الصوت عن 85
ديسيبل.

مرض الانكلوستوما
العمل في الأنفاق والمجاري والمناجم
الكزاز
العمل في الأنفاق والمجاري والتعامل مع روثالحيوانات...الخ.




أمراض الجلد والعيون التي
تنجم عن الحرارة والضوء
والإشعاعات المختلفة
أي عمل يستدعي التعرض لأي من الإشعاعات المختلفة في
المجالات الصناعية والطبية وغيرها ويشمل ذلك:
أ. الأشعة فوق البنفسجية مثل:
- مصابيح التنغستن- أبخرة المصابيح الزئبقية أشعة اللايزر.
- المعادن المسخنة فوق( 3000 ) درجة مئوية
- استعمالات الأشعة فوق البنفسجية في الطب والصناعة
والطباعة ... الخ.
ب. الأشعة اللايزر مثل :-
- استعمالاتها العسكرية والطبية.
- استعمالاتها في أعمال البناء والحفر والاتصالات وأعمال
التنقيب...الخ
ج. الأشعة تحت الحمراء مثل :
- عمليات صهر المعادن- عمال الأفران
- أشعة اللايزر – عمال صهر الزجاج
- العمل على الأجهزة الإلكترونية.
- التعرض المديد للشمس
المواد المسببة للسرطان المهني
الأمينت
سرطان الرئة ورم الطبقة المتوسطة
(ميزوتليوما )
العمل في مناجم الأمينت عمليات طحن الأمينت
ونسجه.
صناعة الأسمنت الأمينتي وعملية التغلف به.


النيكل المكرر
بكربونيل النيكل
سرطان القصبات والرئة
عمليات السباكة و الخلائط والشواء للنيكل أعمال
التحليل الكهربائي.
البنزين ( البترول)
سرطان الدم للكريات البيضاء والحمراء
صناعة البترول، العمل في صناعة المتفجرات، صناعة الأسمنت المطاطي، العمل في صناعةواستعمال الأصبغة والدهانات، صناعة الأحذية،أعمال التقطير.
كرومات سداسي التكافؤ
سرطان القصبات والرئة
عمليات إنتاج الكروم وتصنعيه والطلاء به
واستعمالاته، العمل في الأستلين والأنيلين، صناعة
البطاريات، صناعة الزجاج والخزف والسجادالبلاستيكي
الزرنيخ
سرطان الجلد سرطان الرئة
العمل في مناجم استخراج الزرنيخ، عمليات
السباكة والدباغة وصناعة مبيدات الحشرات،
صناعة مصففات الشعر، العمليات الكيميائية
صناعة الخمور، العمل في تكرير النفط .
الإشعاعات المئوينة
(x) وأشعة
سرطان الجلد والعظام والرئة والدم
استعمالات هذه الإشعاعات في الزراعة والطب
التشخيصي والعلاجي وفي مجالات العملالمختلفة.
الكادميوم
سرطان البروستات
التعرض لأبخرة وغبار الكادميوم، أعمال الخلائط
المعدنية، المدخرات القلوية، الأصبغة، المفاعلات
الذرية، دخان الكادميوم المسخن، أعمال التغليف
الواقي به

لآثار الناتجة عن المرض المهني
1 التأثيرات على العاملين وعائلاتهم:
التأثيرات المباشرة:
• الألم والمعاناة من المرض.
• فقدان الدخل.
• الفقدان المحتمل للعمل.
• نفقات الرعاية الصحية.
التأثيرات الغير مباشرة: 
قد يكون للمرض المهني الكثير من التأثيرات الغير مباشرة التي يتكبدهاالعمال، حيث غالبًا ما يكون من الصعب قياسها. إن أحد االتاثيرات الغير مباشرة الأكثروضوحًا هي معاناة عائلة العمال التي لا يمكن أن ُتعَوَّض بالمال.
2 - التأثيرات على أصحاب العمل :
التأثيرات المباشرة: 
• تكلفة مدفوعات العمل الذي لم يُْنجَز.
• تكلفة المدفوعات الطبية ومدفوعات التعويض.
• التناقص أو التوقف المؤقت للإنتاج.
• ازدياد نفقات التدريب والنفقات الإدارية.
• التناقص المحتمل في جودة العمل.
• التأثير السلبي على معنويات العمال الآخرين.
التأثيرات الغير مباشرة: 
• استبدال العامل المريض.
• تدريب العمال الحديثين واستهلاك زمن لتكييفهم.
• عادة ما تمر فترة من الزمن قبل أن يبلغ العامل الحديث معدلات إنتاج العامل السابقالمريض.
• قد تؤدي الظروف السيئة للسلامة والصحة في مكان العمل إلى علاقات عامة سيئة




اعداد
فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (28 يناير 2010)

*مخاطر بيئة العمل*

مخاطر بيئة العمل
مخاطر العنصر البشري 
مخاطر بيولوجية
مخاطر كيميائية
مخاطر طبيعية
مخاطر العنصر البشري 
-1الخبرة: 
تعتبر الخبر في العمل من أساسيات الحماية من المخاطر ويمكن أنتكتسب الخبرة من خلال ندوات توعية وحلقات تدريب على العمل تجرى للعمال قبلتسليمهم العمل.
-2الإهمال: 
إن إهمال العامل في عمله قد لا يعرضه للخطر لوحده إنما يعرضزملائه معه ويمكن أن يكون بشكل اكبر من العامل نفسه حيث أن العامل المهمل قد يقوم
بعمل يعتمد عليه زميله بعمله.
-3 الحالة الصحية والنفسية:
تؤثر الحالة الصحية أو النفسية المتعبة للعامل على أدائهوكفاءته في تنفيذ العمل مما قد يعرضه للمخاطر.
-4التعب: 
إن إرغام العامل على العمل المضني والشاق لفترات طويلة دون راحة قديؤثر على أدائه ويعرضه للمخاطر.
-5 السن:
يعتبر عامل السن من العوامل الأساسية الأخرى حيث أن العمل الخطريجب أن يعتمد على عمال بأعمار متوسطة، حيث أن العامل صغير السن (الحدث) لايدرك طبيعة المخاطر وقد يلهو بتجربة شيء ما يؤدي لحدوث كارثة ، أما العامل المسنفتصبح ردّات فعله بطيئة لتجنب الخطر.
المخاطر البيولوجية (الحيوية)
مخاطر العمل الطبي :
يتعرض العاملين في مجال العمل الطبي للمخاطر البيولوجية عنطريق:
وخز البر والأدوات الحادة الملوثة.
*1- *−العدوى المباشرة عن طريق التنفس.

*2- *مخاطر العمل العادي:

يمكن أن يتعرض العامل للتلوث من خلال:
- الوخز والجروح من أدوات العمل الحادة التي عادة ما تكون ملوثة.
− الأكل في أماكن غير مخصصة ملوثة نتيجة العمل أو بأيدي ملوثة.
− العدوى في الحمامات والمغاسل من عامل مريض استعملها ولم يتم تنظيفها بشكلجيد.
− التلوث من مصادر المياه والخزانات غير النظيفة المستعملة للشرب أو التنظيف.
المهن المعرضة للأمراض المعدية والطفيلية
المهن الزراعية .
− الخدمات الصحية :المستشفيات - العيادات - حجرات التشريح – بنوكالدم - العاملين في التخلص من المخلفات الطبية .
− الخدمات البيطرية : التعامل مع الحيوانات ومنتجاتها :السلخانات - أسواق وتصنيعاللحوم - الأسماك - مزارع الدواجن والماشية - مصانع منتجات الألبان- العيادات-والمستشفيات البيطرية –المدابغ .
− المتعاملون مع المخلفات الحيوانية(مثل عمال المجازر وحظائر الحيواناتوالإسطبلات والمدابغ) .
− العاملون في البرك والمصارف المائية والصرف الصحي ،عمال أرصفة الموانئ
المخاطر الكيميائية
معظم المخاطر الصحية تنتج من استنشاق مواد كيميائية على شكل 
أبخرة ، غازات،أتربة ، أدخنة ، أو من ملامسة الجلد لهذه المواد ، تعتمد درجة الخطورة للتعرضللموادالكيميائية على درجة تركيز المادة ، ومدة التعرض لها.
تدخل المواد الكيميائية لجسم الإنسان عن أربعة طرق هي:
الاستنشاق : هو أسرع طريق لدخول المواد الكيميائية الضارة إلى جسم الإنسان. 
الامتصاص من خلال الجلد والعينين .
البلع . 
الحقن الخاطئ . 
أنواع الملوثات الكيميائية بالهواء 
1 المواد الصلبة وتنقسم إلى:
أتربة: مواد صلبة تنتج من عمليات تفتيت وطحن المواد العضوية وغير العضوية،وهى ضارة جدا بالصحة حيث من الممكن أن تترسب في الحويصلاتالهوائيةداخل الرئتين وتسبب السيليكوز.
أدخنة: تتكون نتيجة تعرض المواد الناتجة من تبخر المواد الصلبة للتكثيف ، تنتجعمليات اللحام نتيجة لانصهار المعادن ، لا تعتبر الأبخرة والغازات من هذاالنوع من الأدخنة.
رذاذ: هي عبارة عن قطرات من السوائل العالقةبالجو وتنتج من تكثيف الأبخرةناتجة من السوائل ومن أمثلتها رذاذ الأحماض في عمليات الطلاء الكهربائيوعمليات رش الدهان.

ألياف: مواد صلبة طولها يبلغ عدة مرات أكثر من قطرها ومن أمثلتها أليافالأسبستوس.

2 -الغازات والأبخرة
مصادر الغازات والأبخرة في الصناعة :
استخدام الغازات أو المواد المنتجة للأبخرة كمواد أولية في العملية الصناعية مثل :
استخدام الكلور ورابع كلوريد الكربون في صناعة المبيدات الحشرية .
استخدام الغازات أو المواد المنتجة للأبخرة في العملية الصناعية مثل استخدامالمذيبات العضوية في التنظيف
تتصاعد الغازات والأبخرة مع المنتج النهائي أو أثناء العملية الصناعية مثل تصاعدأول أكسيد الكربون وثاني أكسيد الكبريت وكبريتيد الهيدروجين في تكرير البترول.

تفاعل بعض الغازات والأبخرة غير الخطرة في الهواء منتجة غازات وأبخرة أكثرخطورة مثل أكسدة الهيدروكربونات المكونة غاز الفوسيجين شديد السمية .
المخاطر الطبيعية:
-1 الحرارة: 
أشعة الشمس أو صناعية مثل الأفران وغيرها
تأثيرات الحرارة الشديدة :
تأثيرات فيزيولوجية ونفسية : تتمثل في التالي: 
− نقص الفعالية .
− التهيج .
− الغضب .
تأثيرات مرضية:
- الصدمة الحرارية: إن ارتفاع الرطوبة النسبية أو ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بشكلمفاجئ يؤدي إلى فشل التنظيم الحراري في الجسم مما يسبب نقص التبادل الحراريعن طريق التبخر (بالتعرق) ويحدث اضطرابات في الدورة الدموية
الإجهاد الحراري: عند العمل في أجواء ذات درجات حرارة مرتفعة لفترات طويلةتحدث حالة انهيار للجسم نتيجة زيادة توسع الأوعية الدموية ونقص فعالية الدورانونقص ضغط الدم ونقص فعالية القلب ونقص الدم الوارد إلى الكلية وزيادة نسبة
الأملاح في الدم
التقلص الحراري: عند العمل في أجواء ذات درجات حرارة مرتفعة ورطوبةنسبية منخفضة فإن التعرق يزداد مما يؤدي إلى فقدان الجسم لكميات كبيرة من الأملاحوهذا ما يسبب تقلصات غير إرادية في العضلات.




تأثيرات الحرارة المنخفضة
• اضطرابات عصبية ووعائية في الأطراف. 
• الصدمة الباردة : عند الدخول لمكان بارد جدًا والتي قد تؤدي لتقلصات عضلية. 
• وهناك الأمراض المزمنة مثل نزلات البرد وغيرها.
الضوء:
تأثير الإنارة على العين:
الإنارة الضعيفة: عند وجود إنارة ضعيفة مع حاجة العمل إلى إنارة عالية فذلك يؤديإلى إرهاق العين ولكن عند العمل لفترات طويلة قد يسبب تأثيرات حادة مثل:
الصداع. 
ألم العين الدائم . 
احتقان حول القرنية . 
الإنارة القوية: يؤدي تعرض العين للضوء المبهر مثل عمال لحام المعادن إلى أمراضعينية خطيرة مثل:
التهاب العين الضوئي . 
ساد العين .
الضجيج : هو الصوت المرتفع غير المرغوب فيه
يمكن تصنيف الضجيج المهني إلى عدة أنواع أساسية وذلك بحسب الزمن الذي
يستغرقه الضجيج:
الضجيج المستمر: ويكون مستوى الضجيج ثابت أو أن التغيرات فيه خلال فترة
المراقبة شبه معدومة، مثل محرك المولد الكهربائي.
الضجيج النبضي: ويكون مستوى الضجيج على شكل دفعات متكررة الحدوث، كمافي المطرقة الهيدروليكية.
الضجيج المتقطع أو النادر حدوثه: ويرتفع هنا مستوى الضجيج فجأة ثم ما يلبث أن
يعود للوضع الطبيعي دون تكرار، مثل صوت تفجير الصخور في مقلع حجر.
التأثيرات الصحية للضجيج:
فقدان السمع المؤقت أو الدائم.
التأثير على نفسية العامل وسلوكه.
إضرابات النوم.
كما دلت بعض الدراسات على وجود تأثير للضجيج على ارتفاع ضغط الدموإمكانية تأثر القلب.


الإشعاع : هو إصدار طاقة على شكل أمواج أو جسيمات من مصادر طبيعية أوصناعية.
مصادر الإشعاع:
- مصادر صناعية:
المصادر الطبية: 
− تطبيقات إشعاعية تشخيصية وتداخلية
− معالجة إشعاعية
− طب نووي
المفاعلات والتفجيرات النووية
الممارسات الإشعاعية في المجال الصناعي والزراعي

الاهتزازات: هي عبارة عن الارتجاجات ( التذبذبات) التي تولدها الآلة ويشعر بها
الإنسان.
ويمكن لهذه الاهتزازات أن تؤثر:
-1عن طريق يد العامل فقط : وهو الاهتزاز الذي يدخل الجسم عن طريق الأيدي) المخارط – الفارزات - ...)، أي عندما تهتز القطعة المشغولة أو الآلة فقط بيدالعامل
-على كامل جسم العامل : ويحدث عندما يستند العامل على أرض مهتزة ( كمقعدعلى آلة تصدر اهتزاز مثل الآليات بكافة أنواعها – العمل جانب بعض الآلاتكالمطارق الهيدروليكية)
تأثير الاهتزازات:
تأثر الروابط الفقرية
تأثر الأحشاء الداخلية
اِضطرابات الأوعية الدموية
تأثر العظام
اِضطرابات عضلية
قوانينوتشريعات
الوقايةوالتعويضعنالأمراض المهنية
قانون العمل
على صاحب العمل عند تشغيل أي منشأة أن يوفر شروط السلامة والصحة المهنية فيهاوعلى الوزارة المختصة التأكد من توافر الشروط والظروف الملائمة للسلامة والصحة
المهنية
تهوية أماكن العمل وإنارتها بصورة كافية
وقاية العمال من الأضرار الناشئة عن أي غاز أو غبار أو دخان أو أية نفايات أو عوادم للصناعة أوالإضاءة الشديدة أو الضوضاء أو
الإشعاعات الضارة أو الخطرة أو 
الاهتزازات أو زيادة أو نقص في الضغط الجوي أوالحرارة والبرودة والرطوبة
تشكيل لجان الصحة والسلامة المهنية
إجراءات الكشف
الطبي الدوري.
قائمة الأمراض المهنيه






























اعداد
فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور أحمد زكي​فهذا الموضوع رائع ويستحق التثبيت ​أرجو من المشرفين على هذا القسم تثبيت هذا الموضوع للصالح العام​ربنا يزيدك يا دكتور من علمه​تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،​م.حمادة مصطفى​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (2 فبراير 2010)

*الأمراض الناتجه من المهنه او الهوايه*

هناك من أمراض الأذن والأنف والحنجرة ما له علاقة بالمهن والعادات والهوايات، وغالباً ما يمكن تجنب الوقوع في المرض باتخاذ أساليب الوقاية البسيطة القاعدة الطبية الذهبية أو الإقلاع عن العادة أو الهواية المتهمة.

لذلك وجب لفت النظر إلى أهمية الارشادات اللازمة لتجنب الاصابة بمثل تلك الأمراض.

الأذن الخارجية

1- الورم الدموي في الصيوان: انصباب دموي في مستوى سطح التسليخ بين غضروف صيوان الأذن والنسيج ما حول الغضروف، وذلك على الوجه الوحشي للصيوان، أكثر ما يشاهد عند ممارسي الرياضة العنيفة: ملاكمين ـ مصارعين..

2- التهابات الأذن الظاهرة: تعتبر السباحة من العوامل المهيئة لحدوث مثل هذه الإصابة، فقد وجد أن هذه الإصابة تتواجد عن السباحين أكثر بـ 5 أضعاف من الأشخاص غير الممارسين لهذه الرياضة.

3- السدادة الصملاخية في مجرى السمع الظاهر: تنجم هذه السدادة عن تراكم الصملاخ وعدم انطراحه بشكل طبيعي فيزيولوجي من مجرى السمع.

الحقيقة إن السدادة الصملاخية تكثر عند الأشخاص الذين يكثرون من تنظيف آذانهم باستعمال أعواد الثقاب أو الأعواد (المزودة برأس قطني).

كما أن عادة تنظيف الأذن باستعمال هذه الأعواد تعتبر أيضاً من العوامل المخرشة المهيئة لحدوث التهاب أذن ظاهرة أو دمل في مجرى السمع الظاهر.

4- اكزيما التماس في الصيوان: بشكلها الجاف مع قشور ـ الحكة خفيفة نسبياً.
من أهم الأسباب المهيئة: مواد التجميل ـ ومواد تثبيت الشعر، وخاصة في حال مرافقتها لآفات مماثلة في الوجه عند حدود الشعر.

الآذن الوسطى والأذن الداخلية

1- الرضوض الصوتية: وهي تنجم عن التعرض لأصوات بشدة مرتفعة إما بشكل حاد كما في التعرض للانفجارات أو بشكل مزمن مكرر كما في الرضوض الصوتية المهنية.

2- الرضوض الصوتية الحادة: كما يحدث عند التعرض لأصوات انفجارات شديدة (حوادث ـ حروب ـ رمي..) حيث يتشارك فعل الرض الصوتي مع فعل الموجة الانفجارية، لذلك يكون هناك تشارك بين إصابة الأذن الوسطى وإصابة الأذن الباطنة.

3- الرضوض الصوتية المزمنة: منها الناجم عن الهوايات ومنها الناجم عن التعرض المهني.
أهم الهوايات التي تؤدي إلى رضوض صوتية مزمنة: الصيد، سماع الموسيقى العالية:مثل الجلوس في صالات الديسكو واستخدام المسجل الخاص، فإن التعرض المتكرر لمثل هذه الأصوات العالية يؤدي مع الوقت إلى نقص سمع بإصابة الأذن الباطنة، لذلك لابد من اتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة عند ممارسة مثل هذه الهوايات.

أما الرضوض الصوتية المهنية فهي من الأمور الكثيرة المصادفة في الحياة اليومية حيث يتعرض يومياً آلاف من العمال إلى أصوات عالية الشدة ولعدة ساعات وعلى مدار سنوات عديدة دون اتخاذ أي إجراء وقائي سواء على المستوى الفردي أو على المستوى الجماعي.
وكان من الممكن تفادي هذا العجز وتفادي هذه الكلفة باتباع بعض أساليب الوقاية البسيطة.

يجب أن لا ننسى في هذا السياق ضجيج الشارع العادي الذي قد يكون مؤذياً في بعض المناطق، إذ قد تصل شدته بشكل متوسط إلى 80 ديسيبل، وقد تصل إلى 90 ديسيبل إذا كان الطريق مزدحماً بالسيارات، وقد تصل إلى100 ديسيبل إذا كان يكثر فيه مرور بعض أشكال الدراجات النارية العالية الصوت والشديدة الازعاج.


​​
1:الالتهابات التحسسية: آفات أكزيمائية الشكل على جناحي الأنف: قد يسببها الكثير من المواد المستعملة في الصناعة (نيكل ـ اسمنت ..).

2:الالتهابات التخريشية: حك الأنف بأيدي وسخة تحمل مواد مخرشة.

3:التهابات الأنف الحادة المهنية: نتيجة التعرض للكبريت (صناعة مبيدات الحشرات) أو الهيدرازين (صناعات دوائية) أو الفورمول (صناعات الدهان) ومواد عديدة أخرى.

4:التهابات الأنف المزمنة المهنية: تحدث نتيجة التعرض لمواد مختلفة مستعملة في الصناعة (التوتياء ـ الحديد ـ الاسمنت ـ النيكل ـ الفوسفور..).

5:الرعاف: يكثر في الصناعات التي يستعمل فيها:
أبخرة اسيتات الأميل واسيتات الاتيل..الكبريت، صناعة الاسمنت والكالسيوم، صناعات العطور..الخ

عادة وضع الأصبع في الأنف وإجراء حك بالأظافر قد تكون مسئولة عن حدوث رعاف متكرر وربما انثقاب وترة أحياناً.

و الكثير من هذه العوامل يمكن تجنبها باستخدام وسائل الوقاية والحماية المخصصة لذلك.

يتبع....
​الفم والبلعوم


1- اضطرابات التذوق:
الإدمان على الكحول والتدخين يلعب دوراً في إحداث نقص في حاسة الذوق، وكذلك التعرض لبعض المواد المعدنية أو الكيميائية في الصناعة (أبخرة الهيدروجين أو البترول أو مشتقات الانيلين وكذلك التعرض المزمن للرصاص).

2- التهابات البلعوم المزمنة:ناتجة عن..

التعرض المديد لهواء بارد وجاف (مكيفات الهواء).
تلوث البيئة (غازات سامة ـ دخان ـ غبار).
المهن التي يتعرض أصحابها بشكل مستمر إلى رطوبة زائدة أو إلى الغبار أو بعض المواد المخرشة.

3: التهابات الفم التحسسية:
يمكن أن تنشأ عن عدة عوامل محسسة أهمها:
حمرة الشفاه، معجون الأسنان، ومضغ العلكة حبوب المص المطهرة، بعض الأغذية (بندورة ـ باذنجان ..)، بعض المواد المعدنية المستعملة في المعالجات السنية.
التدخين بشكل عام.

والوقاية تكون بتجنب المسببات...واستخدام الانواع الجيدة من اخمر الشفاه.


اعداد
فرقدعبدالله الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

*الأمراض المصاحبة للدم*

الأمراض المصاحبة للدم​(BLOOD BORNE PATHOGENS)​ 
1- ما هي الأمراض المصاحبة للدم؟
هي الفيروسات (Viruses) والبكتريا (Bacteria) ونباتات او حيوانات متطفلة (Parasites) الموجودة في الدم أو أية سوائل أخري في جسم الشخص المصاب والتي قد تسبب العدوى وانتقال هذه الأمراض إلي الأشخاص السليمة.
2- أنواع الأمراض المصاحبة للدم؟
توجد أمراض كثيرة مصاحبة للدم ولكن أهمها مرض نقص المناعة الإيدز 
(Human Immunodeficiency Virus (HIV)) – AIDS (Acquired Immunodeficiency Syndrome)​​وأمراض الكبد الوبائي (Hepatitis) بأنواعه المختلفة A, B, C, D, & E. 
يمكن أن تحدث العدوى بأي من الأمراض أعلاه في حالة إصابة أحد الأشخاص المصابين بهذه الأمراض ووجود جرح في جلد أي شخص سليم وحدوث اتصال بين الشخصين ففي هذه الحالة يمكن أن ينتقل الفيروس المسبب للمرض إلي دم الشخص السليم ويحدث الإصابة.
الكبد الوبائي نوع HAV A ينتقل بصفة أساسية بسبب تلوث الغذاء أو الماء.
في يوم 16/12/1991 أصدرت الأوشا (OSHA) مواصفات وكود جديد يختص بالأمراض المصاحبة للدم. وتعتبر أول تعليمات تختص بمخاطر العدوى في أماكن العمل. (29 CFR 1910.1310)

وتنص هذه التعليمات علي ضرورة إعداد خطة للسيطرة علي التعرض لمسببات الأمراض المصاحبة للدم في مكان العمل علي النحو التالي:
‌أ- تحديد جميع الأعمال والوظائف في أماكن العمل التي يتعرض من خلالها العاملين للأمراض المصاحبة للدم بصفة مستمرة.
‌ب- تحديد جميع الوظائف في مكان العمل التي يتعرض من خلالها العاملين للأمراض المصاحبة للدم بصفة غير منتظمة.
‌ج- تحديد المهام والطرق التي قد ينتج منها تعرض للأمراض المصاحبة للدم.
‌د- تحديد الاحتياطات اللازمة لتقليل تعرض العاملين للأمراض المصاحبة للدم والتي تعتبر كل التعامل مع الدم علي أنها مصابة بالإيدز أو الكبد الوبائي.
‌ه- شرح واف لأعمال السيطرة المطلوبة والتحكم الهندسي المطلوب: سياسة غسيل الأيدي ، سياسة التخلص من الحقن والمعدات الحادة ، وكيفية التخلص من المخلفات المحتوية علي الفيروسات ، كيفية غسيل الملابس الملوثة ، استعمال معدات الوقاية الشخصية ( القفازات ، الماسكات ، واقيات الوجه والعين).
‌و- التعليمات الخاصة بالنظافة والنظام في مكان العمل وبالتالي تقليل احتمالات العدوى بين العاملين.
‌ز- التعليمات الخاصة بالوقاية من أمراض الإيدز HIV وأمراض الكبد الوبائي HBV.
‌ح- معلومات عن التطعيمات الخاصة بمرض الكبد الوبائي وكيفية توفيرها للعاملين.
‌ط- نظام للتقييم الطبي في حالة ما إذا تعرض أحد العاملين لأحد الأمراض المصاحبة للدم.
‌ي- تدريب جميع العاملين علي مخاطر الأمراض المصاحبة للدم.
‌ك- طريقة لحفظ الملفات والمعلومات والمستندات الخاصة بذلك.
ويغطي الكود المواصفات الصادرة عن الأوشا الصناعات الآتية:
· بنوك الدم
· أطباء الأسنان
· رجال الإطفاء
· عمال النظافة في المستشفيات
· فنيي المعامل – الذين يأخذون عينات الدم
· عمال الغسيل في المستشفيات
· رجال الشرطة والأمن
· فنيي إصلاح المعدات الطبية
· الممرضات
· رجال الإسعاف
· الأطباء
· كذلك من الضروري مراجعة خطة السيطرة علي الأمراض المصاحبة للدم كل سنة للتأكد من فعاليتها.
الاحتياطات  العالمية الخاصة بمنع التعرض للأمراض المصاحبة للدم:
1- اعتبار أية سوائل من الجسم أو دم ملوث ويحتوي علي الفيروسات المسببة للأمراض المصاحبة للدم والتعامل معها علي هذه الأساس.
2- غسيل الأيدي جيدا بالماء والصابون بعد كل مرة يتم التعامل مع الدم أو سوائل الجسم الأخري وعلي وجه الخصوص بعد خلع القفازات.
3- السيطرة والتحكم قي التعامل مع الحقن ، وتحدث غالبية الإصابات من الحقن عند إعادة تغطيتها Recapping ويتم التخلص من الحقن فورا في الصندوق المخصص لذلك. (يكون لونه أحمر وعليه العلامات التحذيرية المناسبة لسهولة التعرف عليه).
4- منع التدخين والأكل والشرب أو استعمال مواد التجميل أو استعمال العدسات اللاصقة في الأماكن المحتمل التعرض فيها للأمراض المصاحبة للدم ، كذلك ضرورة عدم وضع المواد الغذائية في الثلاجات التي يتم الاحتفاظ بالدم بها.
5- عدم التقاط الزجاج المكسور بواسطة اليدين ويتم استخدام Shawls كذلك.
6- عند التعامل مع الدم ضرورة الحرص لعدم تناثر الدم علي الوجه والعينين والجسم.
7- عدم استخدام الماصة بواسطة الفم لسحب الدماء أو السوائل الأخرى من الجسم.
8- يجب وضع المواد البيولوجية الخطرة (Biohazardous Materials) في حاويات محكمة تمنع أي تسرب أثناء تجميعها أو تخزينها أو نقلها ووضع العلامات التحذيرية المناسبة عليها.
9- في حالة حدوث ثقب في أية حاوية للمواد البيولوجية الخطرة يتم نقلها بسرعة إلي حاوية أخري سليمة وعليها أيضا العلامات التحذيرية المناسبة.
10- يتم تعقيم أية معدات أو مواد قبل نقلها للتخلص منها ويمكن أن يتم ذلك بواسطة حرارة النار في الأتوكلاف (أو المحارق المخصصة لذلك) كذلك يمكن استخدام بعض المواد الكيميائية في التعقيم مثل (Bleach) (Sodium Hypochlovite) أو مادة جلتردهايد (Glutaraldehyde) في حالة عدم إمكانية استخدام الأوتوكلاف في التعقيم ، مع ضرورة استخدام القفازات المناسبة للحماية من هذه الكيماويات.
معدات ومهمات الوقاية الشخصية PPE
تمنع مهمات الوقاية الشخصية الاتصال المباشر بالدم أو أية سوائل أخرى في الجسم وأمثلة ذلك:
1- القفازات Gloves
2- وسائل حماية العين Eye Protection
3- وسائل حماية الوجه Face Shield
4- كمامات التنفس Masks
5- المرايل والبلاطي Aprons , Gowns

· وتستخدم القفازات بصفة مستمرة في حالة التعامل مع الدم أو سوائل الجسم الأخرى ويكون إما من النوع المستهلك (Disposable) ويتم التخلص منها في الحاويات المخصصة للمخلفات البيولوجية.
· كذلك يتم استخدام قفازات يتم استعمالها بصفة مستمرة علي أن يتم تعقيمها وإعادة استعمالها.
· كذلك يتم استخدام واقيات العين والوجه والكمامات في حالة وجود فرصة لطرطشة الدماء علي الوجه.
· وتستعمل المرايل والبلاطي لحماية الملابس من التلوث.
النظافة والنظام في مكان العمل HOUSEKEEPING

يتفق الجميع علي أن مكان العمل النظيف والمنظم والمرتب سوف يقلل إلي حد كبير التعرض للأمراض المصاحبة للدم.

· يجب تنظيف مكان العمل فورا بعد أية تجارب تؤدي للاتصال بالدم أو سوائل الجسم الأخرى.
· عدم التقاط الزجاج المكسور بواسطة اليدين واستخدام فرشة خاصة وكنسه إلي وعاء خاص.
· وضع جميع المعدات الملوثة ذات الأطراف الحادة (Sharps) في الوعاء المخصص لذلك.
· عدم وضع يديك علي الوعاء المخصص للتخلص من المعدات ذات الأطراف الحادة كذلك عدم السماح بامتلائه Overflow.
· يجب التعامل مع الملابس الملوثة المراد غسيلها بحرص شديد ويتم وضعها في أكياس في المكان التي تم استعمالها فيه ووضع اللافتات التحذيرية المناسبة عليها مع ضرورة استخدام القفازات أثناء التعامل مع هذه الملابس.
​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (4 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

*من الأمراض المهنية - الكزاز (التيتانوس) Tetanus*

الكزاز (التيتانوس) Tetanus مرض حاد ينتج عن تلوث الجروح بالجراثيم التي تحمل البذور spores. والبذور تنمو موضعيا في الجرح نفسه، وتنتج سما قويا يمتصه الجسم ويؤدي إلى تقلصات مؤلمة في العضلات وتقلص في عضلات الحنك وتشنجات متوترة. هذا المرض يأتي بصورة أوبئة. ولا ينتقل مباشرة من شخص لآخر. ويموت من جراء هذا المرض 35-70% ممن يصابون به. وجرثومة الكزاز تعيش في أمعاء الحيوان والإنسان. والمصاب بالمرض لا يتطلب عزلة عن الآخرين، ولا يجري عليه أي حجر صحي. دور الحضانة يتراوح من أربعة أيام إلى ثلاثة أسابيع (والمعدل هو عشرة أيام)، وأكثر الحالات تحصل قبل اليوم الرابع عشر. لا يكتسب المرء مناعة دائمة بعد شفائه من المرض ويمكن أن يصاب به مرة ثانية. لذلك يجب تحصين الأشخاص بعد الشفاء من المرض. وبما أن هذا المرض يقع في كل الأعمار فمن الضروري الاحتفاظ بمناعة كافية ضده وتعميم التلقيح ضد الكزاز لكل الأعمار. وهذا التلقيح يؤمن الوقاية من المرض 100% تقريبا، واستعماله يغني أيضا عن استعمال المصل المحصن وهكذا يتسنى تجنب الحساسية التي تعقب استعمال مثل هذه الأمصال.

وللقاح ضد الكزاز تستعمل تراكيب سمومية (توكسيد) كمولدات للمضادات antigens (لها خاصية تنبيه إفراز الأجسام المضادة). يعطى اللقاح ضد الكزاز على ثلاث جرعات بفترة شهر إلى شهرين بين كل منها ، وتعطى جرعة منبهة كل ثمانية إلى عشر سنوات . في حال إصابة الشخص بجرح يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات لمنع حدوث الكزاز، فإذا كان الشخص محصنا كما يجب فكل ما يلزم في هذه الحالة هو إعطاء جرعة منبهة جديدة خلال 24 ساعة من الإصابة. وهذا الإجراء يجدد تكوين الأجسام المضادة خلال ستة أيام ويبقى الشخص بدون حاجة إلى استعمال المصل المحصن ضد الكزاز. أما إذا تأخر إعطاء الجرعة المنبهة عن الـ 24 ساعة أو كان تلوث الجرح كثيرا ففي هاتين الحالتين يجب إعطاء جرعة منبهة من اللقاح بالإضافة إلى الجرعة المطلوبة من المصل المحصن.

يصيب الكزاز الأطفال المولودين حديثا في الأيام الأولى من حياته نتيجة تلوث السرة عند قطع الحبل السري من جراء استعمال أدوات غير مطهرة أو عدم نظافة أيدي الطبيب أو القابلة أو الممرضة. وهذه الإصابة خطرة جدا على الطفل لهذه الأسباب تشمل الوقاية من مرض الكزاز التوعية الصحية الموجهة إلي الناس عامة، وإلى القابلات والممرضات مع التركيز على فعالية التحصين وطرق استعمال التوكسيد والمصل المحصن. وتشمل الوقاية أيضا تحصين المرأة الحامل وإعطائها جرعة منبهة في حالة كونها محصنة.

يعالج المصاب بمرض الكزاز بإعطائه جرعات كبيرة من المصل المحصن ومضادات حيوية وبعد شفاءه يحصن من جديد باستعمال التوكسيد (لقاح الكزاز).


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

*جدول الامراض المهنيه لكل الصناعات*

1 - التسمم بالرصاص ومضاعفاته :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك: تداول الخامات المحتوية على الرصاص، صب الرصاص القديم الزنك القديم (الخردة) العمل فى صناعة الأدوات من سبائك الرصاص أو الرصاص القديم (الخردة) العمل فى صناعة مركبات الرصاص – صهر الرصاص – تحضير واستعمال ميناء الخزف المحتوية على رصاص التلميع بواسطة برادة الرصاص المساحيق المحتوية على الرصاص. تحضير أو استعمال البويات أو الألوان أو الدهانات المحتوية على الرصاص . . إلخ.

أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الرصاص أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
2 - التسمم بالزئبق ومضاعفاته :

وكذا أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول بالزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة بالزئبق أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. ويشمل ذلك: العمل فى صناعة مركبات بالزئبق وصناعة آلات المعامل والمقاييس الزئبقية وتحضير المادة الخام فى صناعة القبعات وعمليات التذهيب واستخراج، الذهب وصناعة المفرقات الزئبقية . . إلخ.

3 - التسمم بالزرنيخ ومضاعفاته :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الزرنيخ أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. ويشمل ذلك: العمليات التى يتولد فيها الزرنيخ أو مركباته وكذا العمل فى إنتاج أو صناعة الزرنيخ أو مركباته.

4 - التسمم بالأنتيمون ومضاعفاته :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الأنتيمون أن مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الأنتيمون أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. 
5 - التسمم بالفسفور ومضاعفاته :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الفسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار أو أبخرة الفسفور أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه. 
6 - التسمم بالبنزول أو مثيلاته أو مركباته الأميدية أو الأزوتية أو مشتقاتها أو مضاعفات ذلك التسمم :

كل عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرتها أو غبارها.
7 - التسمم بالمنجنيز ومضاعفاته :

كل عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه، وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار المنجنيز أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه: ويشمل ذلك: العمل فى استخراج أو تحضير المنجنيز أو مركباته وصحتها وتعبئتها . . إلخ.
8 - التسمم بالكبريت ومضاعفاته :

كل عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الكبريت أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرة أو غبار الكبريت أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه ويشمل ذلك التعرض للمركبات الغازية وغير الغازية للكبريت . . إلخ. 
9 - التأثر بالكروم وما ينشأ عنه من قرح ومضاعفات :

كل عمل يستدعى تحضير أو تولد أو استعمال أو تداول الكروم أو حمض الكروميك أو كرومات أو بيكرومات الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم أو الزنك أو أية مادة تحتوى عليها. 
10 - التأثر بالنيكل أو ما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات وقرح :

كل عمل يستدعى تحضير أو تولد استعمال أو تداول النيكل أو مركباته أو أية مادة تحتوى على النيكل أو مركباته. ويشمل ذلك التعرض لغبار كربونيل النيكل.
11 - التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون وما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات :

كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأول أكسيد الكربون.ويشمل ذلك: عمليات تحضير أو استعماله أو تولده كما يحدثوقمائن الطوب والجير . . إلخ. فى الجراجات 
12 - التسمم بحامض السيانور ومركباته وما ينشأ عن ذلك من مضاعفات :

كل عمل يستدعى تغيير استعمال أو تداول حامض السيانور أو مركباته وكذا كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرة أو رذاذ الحامض أو مركباته أو أتربتها أو المواد المحتوية عليها
13 - التسمم بالكلور والفلور والبروم ومركباتها :

كل عمل يستدعى تحضير أو استعمال أو تداول الكلور أو الفلور أو البروم أو مركباتها وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لتلك المواد أو لأبخرتها أو غبارها.
14 - التسمم بالبترول أو غازاته أو مشتقاته ومضاعفاته :

كل عمل يستدعى تداول أو استعمال البترول أو غازاته أو مشتقاته وكذلك اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لتلك المواد صلبة كانت أو سائلة أو غازية.
15 - التسمم بالكلورفورم ورابع كلوريد الكربون :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول الكلوروفورم أو رابع كلوريد الكربون وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لأبخرتها أو الأبخرة المحتوية عليها.
16 - التسمم برابع كلورو الاثين وثالث كلوروالاثيلين والمشتقات الهالوجينية الأخرى للمركبات الأيدروكربونية من المجموعة الأليفاتية :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد والتعرض لأبخرتها أو الأبخرة المحتوية عليها.
17 - الأمراض والأعراض الباثولوجية التى تنشأ عن الراديوم والمواد ذات النشاط الاشعاعى أو أشعة إكس :

أى عمل يستدعى التعرض للراديوم وأى مادة أخرى ذات نشاط إشعاعي أو أشعة إكس 
18 - سرطان الجلد الأولى والتهابات وتقرحات الجلد أو العيون المزمنة :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تناول أو التعرض للقطران أو الزفت أو البيتومين أو الزيوت المعدنية بما فيها البارتين أو الفلور أو أى مركبات أو منتجات أو مخلفات هذه المواد وكذا التعرض لاى مادة مهيجة أخرى صلبة أو سائلة أو غازية 0
19 - تأثر العين بالحرارة وما ينشأ عنه من مضاعفات :

أى عمل يستدعى التعرض المتكرر أو المتواصل للوهج أو الإشعاع الصادر من الزجاج المصهور أو المعادن المحماة أو المنصهرة أو التعرض لضوء قوى أو حرارة شديدة مما يؤدى إلى تلف بالعين أو ضعف الإبصار.

- أمراض الغبار الرئوى (نوموكونيوزس) التى تنشأ عن : - غبار السليكا (سليكوزس)- غبار الاسبستوس ( أسبستوزس ) - غبار القطن (بسينوزس)- غبار بودرة التلك (تلكوزس) :

أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار حديث التولد لمادة السليكا أو المواد التى تحتوى على مادة السليكا بنسبة تزيد عن5% كالعمل فى المناجم والمحاجر أو تحت الأحجار أو صحنها أو فى صناعة المسنات الحجرية أو تلميع المعادن بالرمل أو أية أعمال أخرى تستدعى نفس التعرض ، وكذا اى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار الاسبستوس وغبار القطن وغبار الكتان وبودرة التلك لدرجة ينشأ عنها هذه الأمراض. 
21 - الجمرة الخبيثة (أنثراكس) :

كل عمل يستدعى الاتصال بحيوانات مصابة بهذا المرض أو تداول رممها أو أجزاء منها أو منتجاتها الخام أو مخلفاتها بما فى ذلك الجلود والحوافر والقرون والشعر وكذلك العمل فى شحن وتفريغ أو نقل البضائع المحتوية على منتجات الحيوانات الخام ومخلفاتها أو البضائع التى يحتمل أن تكون قد تلوثت بأبواغ المرض (حويصلات المرض) عن طريق الحيوانات أو فضلاتها 
22 - السقاوة :

كل عمل يستدعى الاتصال بحيوانات مصابة بهذا المرض وتداول رممها أو أجزاء منها.
23 - مرض الدرن :

العمل فى المستشفيات المخصصة لعلاج هذا المرض 
24 - أمراض الحميات المعدية :

العمل فى المستشفيات المخصصة لعلاج هذه الحميات والمخالطة بحكم العمل لحالات الأمراض المعدية والعمل فى المعامل أو مراكز الأبحاث المختصة بهذه النوعية من الأمراض.
25 - التسمم بالبريليوم :

أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول هذا العنصر أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
26 - التسمم بالسيليليوم :

كذا أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لغبار اى أبخرة أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه.
27 - الأعراض والأمراض الناتجة عن التعرض لتغييرات الضغط الجوى :

كل عمل يستدعى التعرض المفاجئ أو العمل تحت ضغط جوى مرتفع أو التخلخل المفاجئ فى الضغط الجوى أو العمل تحت ضغط جوى منخفض لمدة طويلة.
28 - الأعراض والأمراض الباثولوجية التى تنشأ عن الهرمونات ومشتقاتها :

كل عمل يستدعى التعرض لتأثير الهرمونات أو المشتقات الهرمونية
29 - الصمم المهنى :

العمل فى الصناعات أو الأعمال التى يتعرض فيها العمال لتأثير الضوضاء أو العقاقير والكيماويات التى تؤثر على السمع.
30 - الأعراض والعلامات الباثولوجية بالأطراف العليا الناتجة عن الاهتزازات الموضعية والمصحوبة فى صورة الأشعة بتغيرات مفصلية وعظمية فى عظام اليدين والمفاصل الصغرى :
أى عمل يستدعى التعرض للاهتزازات بالأطراف خاصة إذا كان يصاحبه برودة فى أعمال الحفر والتخريم والمسابك والمناجم والمحاجر والصناعات الثقيلة وغيرها 
31 - التسمم بالنترات والنيترات والنيتروجليسرين :
أى عمل يستدعى التعرض أو استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد خاصة فى الصناعات الحربية ( المفرقعات ) والأدوية والصناعات الكيماوية وغيرها 
32 - التسمم بالكادميوم ومضاعفاته :
رأى عمل يستدعى التعرض أو استعمال أو تداول الكادميوم أو مركباته أو المواد المحتوية عليه مثل الطلاء بالكهرباء صناعة الطائرات والسيارات أو الأجهزة الاليكترونية والبويات والبلاستك والبطاريات القلوية وغيرها 0
33 - التسمم بالكحول والجليكول والكيتون بأنواعها المختلفة ومضاعفاته :
أى عمل يستدعى التعرض أو استعمال أو تداول هذه المواد ومركباتها والمواد المحتوية عليها ويشمل ذلك الصباغة والتنظيف والطباعة والحرير الصناعى والجلود والمطاط وغيرها 
34 - الامراض الناتجة عن الإشعاعات غير المؤينة مثل الفوق بنفسجية والأشعة تحت الحمراء فى :
أى عمل يستدعى التعرض لهذه الإشعاعات 
35 - التسمم بمبيدات الآفات :
أى عمل يستدعى استعمال أو تداول أو تصنيع هذه المواد وكذلك اى عمل يستدعى التعرض له


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا**.
، لذلك إنني أتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## mahmoudas soliman (15 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا دكتور أحمد زكي .. الموضوع ممتاذ .. بارك الله فيا ،،
تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك 
مع تحياتي ،،
م.حـــماده


----------



## medhat56 (9 يوليو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hse girls (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أستاذي الكريم على هذا الطرح الراقي 
أفادني موضوعك كثير ف مجال دراستي
بس أتمنى تكتب لنا موضوع عن تأثير المهن على الجهاز العصبي لأن موضوع بحثي عن 
ألمهن التي تسبب أمراض للجهاز العصبي
وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (28 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عمر العباد (3 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المواضيع المفيدة وجعلها في ميزان اعمالكم لما لها من اهمية بالغة فب الحفاظ على حياة الناس


----------

